# What Longines are you wearing today?



## rfortson

Wearing my column wheel chrongraph today.









Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## Matthew N

Diver 1967









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## rymanocerous

rfortson said:


> Wearing my column wheel chrongraph today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


Man this just solidifies the fact that I need one. Tried one on the other day and was surprised at the thickness on it. Does it ever bother you?


----------



## rfortson

rymanocerous said:


> Man this just solidifies the fact that I need one. Tried one on the other day and was surprised at the thickness on it. Does it ever bother you?


Not really, but it is pretty chunky. I rarely wear long sleeves so it doesn't bother me.

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## Anglik66

Sadly, no one


----------



## rfortson

This one









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## rfortson

Annnnnd again...









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## borchard929

Just received my first Longines in the mail today as part of trade with another WUS member. Very nice.


----------



## rfortson

This one.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

_Long legged,double crown beauty for TGIF_


----------



## dpgaloot

Lindbergh Atlantic Voyage on a colorful NATO.


----------



## myn5054

Hydroconquest. Elegant, rough, sporty, 300mts. What more.









Enviado desde mi SM-G935F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## onwatch1969

I'm wearing my dad's 1969 Longines. He died in 1972. I think this was the last watch he owned.

Does anyone know what model this is?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wireman59

Just arrived...


----------



## billybob1

sweet


----------



## billybob1

like the red


----------



## billybob1

so nice


----------



## billybob1

wow


----------



## billybob1

cool


----------



## billybob1

like it


----------



## billybob1

gold!


----------



## b.watcher

how bout this?


----------



## TradeKraft

IG: Tradekraft


----------



## TradeKraft

IG: Tradekraft


----------



## Burnt

Don?t remember the reference off the top of my head and don?t have the box handy, but I loved the size (36mm) and the 2892-A2.


----------



## Baenggu

39mm on Eulit perlon


----------



## babola




----------



## ram71

My HydroConquest


----------



## cuthbert




----------



## emonje




----------



## MDT IT

hi


----------



## rfortson

cuthbert said:


> View attachment 12589119


Niiiiiiiice!


----------



## cuthbert

rfortson said:


> Niiiiiiiice!


Yup, the Silver Arrow is probably the nicest dress watch Longines made in the last years, I especially like the frying pan dial.


----------



## MDT IT




----------



## Unce_Turbo_997

MDT IT said:


>


I've always liked the Legend Diver. The last time I tried one on the lugs hung over ever so slightly on my wrist. Might just get one though.


----------



## Stromboli

Just a few pic's. One day I will get a new cell phone and then I can take quality pic's like the rest of the community. But for now it's good.


----------



## Stromboli

I guess the pictures would help. Sorry guys. :-d :-d :-d


----------



## andsan




----------



## Pun

Heritage 1969 today....


----------



## traczu

Heritage chrono for today.


----------



## rfortson

traczu said:


> Heritage chrono for today.


Gorgeous! I really like that one. That's the column wheel, right?



andsan said:


>




Outstanding! Just a beautiful watch!


----------



## rfortson

Record









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## traczu

rfortson said:


> Gorgeous! I really like that one. That's the column wheel, right?
> 
> 
> 
> Outstanding! Just a beautiful watch!


Yeah, it is. Longines Heritage Chronograph L27494022. My first, but probably not last Longines


----------



## Veridio

Wearing a new arrival.


----------



## SpaceCadet65

My great uncle Danny's 14k fancy lug watch that was passed down to me. I'm guessing mid-1940's. At 32mm by 42mm lug to lug, it embodies the smaller 20th Century aesthetic.


----------



## Relo60

Just so happens I'm wearing my Longines Presence.


----------



## bluedialer

I finally took my Conquest Classic off its ok-but-subpar bracelet. I swear this strap has breathed some real new life into this piece for me!


----------



## Stevaroni

Longines 73 chrono - - -


----------



## mitar98

Just acquired a longines clous de paris - amazed by how much better it looks in person than pictures. Will upload pics soon.


----------



## watchdaddy1

Two crowns on Drew Canvas



Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## Zakalwe




----------



## rfortson

Record Chronograph









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT




----------



## Muggs375

I was wearing this but it stopped working!


----------



## rfortson

Muggs375 said:


> I was wearing this but it stopped working!


That's a beauty! What's wrong with it? Did something happen to it to make it stop working? Get that baby fixed up.


----------



## watchdaddy1




----------



## Ride-Fly

b.watcher said:


> how bout this?
> View attachment 12512533
> 
> View attachment 12512537


that's beautiful!! And bad azz too!!! What model and year is that? Still in production?


----------



## b.watcher

Ride-Fly said:


> that's beautiful!! And bad azz too!!! What model and year is that? Still in production?


Thank you very much! i was never that much into two tone watches, but this one really nails it. i love the golden Hands and the golden circles around the subdials. it's really bautiful to look at. it is the conquest classic from 2015. i'm actually not sure if that perticular model is still in production since it's not on the longines Homepage anymore. but they're still around second Hand i'm sure.


----------



## Ride-Fly

b.watcher said:


> Thank you very much! i was never that much into two tone watches, but this one really nails it. i love the golden Hands and the golden circles around the subdials. it's really bautiful to look at. it is the conquest classic from 2015. i'm actually not sure if that perticular model is still in production since it's not on the longines Homepage anymore. but they're still around second Hand i'm sure.


i hear ya about two tone watches- usually not a big fan, especially when it involves the gold center links for the band. But this is only the second watch where the two tone is pulled off nicely!!! The other one also happened to be a Longines- a ladies Conquest with a MOP dial, and brown leather strap. It had the fixed crown, markers, and arms in gold much like yours. I think the brown leather is what does it with two tone.


----------



## b.watcher

Ride-Fly said:


> i hear ya about two tone watches- usually not a big fan, especially when it involves the gold center links for the band. But this is only the second watch where the two tone is pulled off nicely!!! The other one also happened to be a Longines- a ladies Conquest with a MOP dial, and brown leather strap. It had the fixed crown, markers, and arms in gold much like yours. I think the brown leather is what does it with two tone.


i really have to agree. the two tone braclet would be too much. but a nice leather strap, be it in Brown or black really gives it some class the two tone braclet never could imo. for me this is really a watch to wear on a leather strap and not on a braclet. i know what watch you're referring to. the conquest classic is also still available as simple 3 Hand watch with a date Wheel. the Indexes and Hands are the same as on the one i've got. they come for men and women i think.


----------



## vanilla.coffee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Weisoseis

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## daftpunk

vanilla.coffee said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What model is that please?


----------



## vanilla.coffee

It's my Heritage 1954 chronograph


----------



## Kubricksmind

Good looking watch!


watchdaddy1 said:


> _Long legged,double crown beauty for TGIF_


----------



## Kubricksmind

I never seen this model before, thanks for posting!


Muggs375 said:


> I was wearing this but it stopped working!


----------



## watchdaddy1

Kubricksmind said:


> Good looking watch!


----------



## P. Ortiz

It's one of those rare days that I decided to strap this one on; 1967 Longines w/284 hand-wind movement.


----------



## Cleef

*Merry Christmas folks!*

Longines vintage for Christmas Eve


----------



## Cleef

Double post, sorry.


----------



## JohnM67

Finally after one month sitting in the box I get to wear this:


----------



## b.watcher

the perfect watch to wear through theese days:


----------



## Pun

Longines Heritage 1969 today


----------



## josiahg52

Longines Legend Diver on a Staib mesh bracelet.


----------



## Relo60

Happy New Year.

Longines Presence for day 1, 2018


----------



## mikep80




----------



## nemanja198

HC black









Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## sanik




----------



## panda0122

this is what i wear today ay work


----------



## camilo

My Hydro says hi :-!


----------



## Burnt

Longines Flagship (L47744122) 35mm on a Hirsch Ascot. Fits my girly wrist. The watch has 18mm lugs but the strap was a 19mm I already had. Squeezed in nicely and looks like it was made for it.


----------



## Relo60

2nd change of the day, Longines Presence for the rest of the day.

Have a good one.


----------



## andsan




----------



## r171pt

There´s my Admiral GMT


----------



## nemanja198

Beater









Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## Breguet7147




----------



## watchdaddy1

Sent from my S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## nemanja198

Few days ago, but same watch...41mm









Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hizami_83

Longines Heritage 1973


----------



## taifighter

Wow! What a stunning watch and strap combo! The blue is very calm and regal.


----------



## vanilla.coffee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hizami_83

vanilla.coffee said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I remembered this exact Heritage 1954 Panda. The 1st watch that makes me appreciate Longines Heritage line up. I tried searching for it around my country retailers & even tried searching online shop but not successful. I ended buying myself the Heritage 1973...which is another great watch from Longines.


----------



## Mirabello1

Joy









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## sublimer23

39mm Hydro on a new tropic


----------



## Hizami_83

Longines Heritage 1973 with Watchgecko Nylon Strap


----------



## Hizami_83

***double post***


----------



## vanilla.coffee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

_Longines Avigation Big Eye on Toxic Nato.



_


----------



## jthole

My new VHP is in sleep mode; I want to see it wake up tomorrow (and see the date change).


----------



## sanik

[QUOTE = Hizami_83; 45250183] Longines Heritage 1973 
View attachment 12882489
View attachment 12882491
View attachment 12882495
[/ QUOTE]

Its Blueshark?


----------



## Hizami_83

sanik said:


> [QUOTE = Hizami_83; 45250183] Longines Heritage 1973
> View attachment 12882489
> View attachment 12882491
> View attachment 12882495
> [/ QUOTE]
> 
> Its Blueshark?


Nope. It's from Toxic Nato Shiznit N80.


----------



## rfortson

Breguet7147 said:


> View attachment 12869275


Wonderful photo! I had that same watch and in certain light it would really stand out.


----------



## watchdaddy1

_Back to work & Oh how I dislike Mondays......










A no day or date should suffice



_


----------



## hrasco185

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Kirns




----------



## Lede

Bought this piece two days ago. The heritage diver 1967 chrono.


----------



## Davetay

Newly in.....love!


----------



## columela

Today I am wearing the Longines Flagship Heritage 60th Anniversary. We are still in the honeymoon, cannot get enough of this beauty


----------



## WhoWatchestheWatchers

Conquest gmt blue


----------



## jthole

Conquest VHP today on a RIOS1963 leather strap.


----------



## MDT IT




----------



## Snikerz

Davetay said:


> Newly in.....love!


What model is that?! Gorgeous

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Davetay

Snikerz said:


> What model is that?! Gorgeous
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the kind words! It's Longines Heritage 1935. Couldn't leave my wrist since.....


----------



## cyclenut

Conguest Chronograph on a black and blue sailcloth!


----------



## NL-NO

VHP










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## watchdaddy1

Longines Avigation Big Eye on new canvas shoes from Dan Barr @ RedRockStraps


----------



## cyclenut

Longines chrono conquest today.









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

_Longines Legend Diver __

__

_


----------



## Perdurabo

Hi there ... any vintage Longines collectors around here?


----------



## WhoWatchestheWatchers

Conquest gmt blue


----------



## Tomgbw

Conquest GMT silver


----------



## Oleksiis

Hydroconquest 39mm:


----------



## Strike151

Conquest Heritage


----------



## WhoWatchestheWatchers

My longines Conquest gmt blue


----------



## watchdaddy1

Avigation Big Eye



Sent from my S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## Izzy_Does_It

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MDT IT




----------



## catlike

It's getting close to zero o'clock here and a 4 day Easter weekend. No need for a date:


----------



## daceholja

Just had this lovely Comet Mystery Dial come in from someone in the US. Really happy with it, my first real impulse buy and glad everything went smoothly. Just been serviced and runs very well, in very good condition considering the age. 
Always surprised we don't see more of these, I think they are a good size for a smaller wrist.


----------



## Ianperry

Beautiful in my eyes, Hydroconquest.


----------



## francorx

Just picked this up for my wifes birthday. She is now wearing it proudly


----------



## Robotaz

francorx said:


> Just picked this up for my wifes birthday. She is now wearing it proudly


That is one very, very nice gift. I want the bigger one some day.


----------



## francorx

Robotaz said:


> That is one very, very nice gift. I want the bigger one some day.


I almost bought the larger version for myself before she said she wanted it.


----------



## Burnt

My same Flagship, but on mesh today.


----------



## Deweyko

Burnt said:


> My same Flagship, but on mesh today.


Can I bother you with a reference number, good sir? Beautiful timepiece.


----------



## Burnt

Deweyko said:


> Can I bother you with a reference number, good sir? Beautiful timepiece.


Sure! The reference number is L4.774.4.12.2.


----------



## Cleef

Spring...


----------



## hotsauz

Sei Tacche circa 1950.


----------



## Stevaroni

longines chrono...


----------



## vanilla.coffee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevaroni

LLD..


----------



## Oleksiis

Beautiful Blue Hydroconquest 39mm:


----------



## cuthbert




----------



## Stevaroni

LLD....


----------



## hotsauz

Silvergines!!


----------



## Hizami_83

Stevaroni said:


> longines chrono...


Same watch..different strap.


----------



## Procrastinator78

LLD preparing for boating season.


----------



## Relo60

Longines Presence today.


----------



## Oarngepeel

Hizami_83 said:


> Same watch..different strap.


If I come into contact with this watch I will buy it. What i mean is I wont seek it out but if one of my local dealers happens to get one in for what ever reason I will buy it.

I know thats a small chance, it keeps me looking.....


----------



## gmoybusiness

Wearing amazing diver!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

2nd change of the day, Longines Presence. Can't tell if the dial is silver or gray but it does match my hair:-d.


----------



## rfortson

This one









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT




----------



## myn5054

The Hydroconquest 41mm









Enviado desde mi SM-T813 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## stipebst

This one


----------



## Kulprit

1967 Longines for jury deliberations.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chillsand

Admiral









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## hotsauz

Silvergines today.


----------



## hotsauz

Conquest Calendar with De Luxe dial.


----------



## arislan

Ahhh first longines for me. Been eyeing this for more than a year now. Finally part of the club!









Sent from my E6683 using Tapatalk


----------



## Oleksiis

Longines Hydroconquest 39mm on NATO: b-)

























What a beauty!!!


----------



## Escargot




----------



## ram71

This old and weird Longines. Would be grateful if someone could provide information on this model.


----------



## Emg66

ram71 said:


> This old and weird Longines. Would be grateful if someone could provide information on this model.
> View attachment 13132249


Not bad, can't help with any info.


----------



## myn5054

A new one!!! Longines GMT. Wow!!! Honeymoon face.

Elegant









Enviado desde mi SM-G935F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## arislan

Still loving this









Sent from my E6683 using Tapatalk


----------



## hotsauz

60s Ultra-chron


----------



## Stevaroni

73 chrono...


----------



## Orangecurrent

Escargot said:


> View attachment 13132013


Super watch!!! And love the super compressor...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## myn5054

Longines Conquest GMT.









Enviado desde mi SM-G935F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Oleksiis

HC 39mm on gray nato-strap:


----------



## Pun

Heritage 35mm. A great classic from Longines indeed. Fabulous looks.


----------



## hotsauz

Heritage from 1994, first series, slim hands, tritium markers and full set.


----------



## Stevaroni

longines chrono...


----------



## hotsauz

1951 Sei tacche


----------



## Relo60

Presence


----------



## watchdaddy1

Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## traczu




----------



## Micro

My Railroad, a Baselworld 2016 novelty.
Which has become my daily wear watch.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## billiybop




----------



## rfortson

hotsauz said:


> 1951 Sei tacche


Awesome ! Let's see some more pictures. What's the story on this one?

Sent from my SM-P580 using Tapatalk


----------



## rfortson

Dang, you guys are bringing the goods! I need to wear mine tomorrow. 

Sent from my SM-P580 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

My first Longines, and I have to say I am very impressed!!


----------



## Roadking1102

Bigeye









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rfortson

Record









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Mirabello1

BigEye and coffee









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## hotsauz

rfortson said:


> Awesome ! Let's see some more pictures. What's the story on this one?
> 
> Sent from my SM-P580 using Tapatalk


Not much a story behind but a successful eBay bid. Haha. Well it was sort of love at first sight so I might paid a bit more.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## vanilla.coffee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arislan

My conquest heritage on a teju lizard

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## FutagoWatch

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 13310255


Man, that's a classic that never gets old!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ivanos

Mirabello1 said:


> BigEye and coffee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


BigEye day +1 b-)


----------



## Burnt




----------



## rfortson

Record goes 'round and 'round









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## signallinglink

on the way to work with my HC









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## myn5054

Conquest GMT









Enviado desde mi SM-G935F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## underpar

2018 HC USA on the rubber NATO.


----------



## Pun

Heritage 1969


----------



## Relo60

Monday

Presence today.


----------



## myn5054

was yesterday but it's the same today









Enviado desde mi SM-G935F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Stevaroni

longines 73 chrono...


----------



## hotsauz

Chronometer with cal. 27.OS circa 1955.


----------



## Stevaroni

legend diver...


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Izzy_Does_It

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## antsio100

LLD at the beach


----------



## julio13

My Grand Prize


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Burnt

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## OldBigMouth

Just picked up my LLD on Tuesday. SO far, I love the look and feel. Only issue I have, the rotor, or something inside seems to make a rattling sound when shaken. Is this normal?


----------



## andsan




----------



## MarceloTK

Today I got this from service and it seems to be working perfectly. Bought it from a collector who wore it alot.


----------



## Izzy_Does_It

OldBigMouth said:


> Just picked up my LLD on Tuesday. SO far, I love the look and feel. Only issue I have, the rotor, or something inside seems to make a rattling sound when shaken. Is this normal?
> View attachment 13419613


Yes, it's normal and nothing to be concerned about. My BigEye does so as well.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## myn5054

This beauty









Enviado desde mi SM-T813 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## antsio100

OldBigMouth said:


> Just picked up my LLD on Tuesday. SO far, I love the look and feel. Only issue I have, the rotor, or something inside seems to make a rattling sound when shaken. Is this normal?
> View attachment 13419613


I've just checked my LLD and its noisy as well. I guess its normal (rotor swinging).
Does it keep good time?


----------



## Undust_the_beauty

*Beautiful L9ngines, need info plz.*

I would like to know more about one of my watches please. See pictures below and thanks for your help. I collect stamps and other items including any watch that I find beautiful no matter the gender that the watch is supposed to be worn by. My knowledge about watches however is mediocre and would need help with info about many of my collection. Manly year of manufacturing. Forgive me if this is not the right place to post as I am still learning to navigate watchuseek


----------



## OldBigMouth

Time is spot on. Actually, its better than my Speedy Moon, and just as good as my Breitling SOH II. No complaints, it just seemed a little "clunky" for the cost of the watch.


----------



## hotsauz

Sextant Chronometer, circa 1955.


----------



## rfortson

This one









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## rfortson

*Re: Beautiful L9ngines, need info plz.*



Undust_the_beauty said:


> I would like to know more about one of my watches please. See pictures below and thanks for your help. I collect stamps and other items including any watch that I find beautiful no matter the gender that the watch is supposed to be worn by. My knowledge about watches however is mediocre and would need help with info about many of my collection. Manly year of manufacturing. Forgive me if this is not the right place to post as I am still learning to navigate watchuseek


Welcome to the forum. You should start a new thread with your question. I'd also post your question in the vintage watch subforum here. I don't have any answers for you, unfortunately.


----------



## Relo60

Longines Presence


----------



## sailon01

Record


----------



## Legge

No introduction needed...


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## HmJ_FR

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 13496209


Is that the Heritage 1945? The second dial just looks smaller.


----------



## jfk-ii

Conquest GMT (photo taken the other day though)









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

Sunday:-!


----------



## kotatsu.yutanpo

Heritage 1973 with mesh strap


----------



## jamesezra




----------



## Grey Friar

Hi,

New to the site.

Today I am mostly wearing my Longines Automatic Big Date.

It maybe a rather plain watch to many but I am very fond of it and it is very easy to tell the time from due to the nice clear numbers and 'BIG' date . Always a good thing as my eyesight is not what it used to be, 'Sigh!'

Apologies in advance for no pictures. I'm sure I'll learn as soon as I can bring myself to start using a digital camera.


----------



## VicLeChic

wife's Master Collection 36mm with proper date window, no half cut hour numeral underneath.


----------



## myn5054

This one









Enviado desde mi SM-G935F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

Got my baby back. Thanks Jason










Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## Greenguykris

Vintage


----------



## alanaugie

My vintage 4030-4. Love this watch!


----------



## DrIoannis

My L2.793.4.78.3 part of The Longines Master Collection...


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## jamesezra




----------



## missabotti




----------



## Geodash1908

Wearing Longines retrograde with arabic numeral. Can never get bored with it


----------



## MDT IT




----------



## myn5054

Conquest GMT









Enviado desde mi SM-G935F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## arislan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Old Navman

A small pocket watch for a S.N.A.G :-!

I believe this could be a dual time (dual movement) nurse/doctor's watch from the 1940's?
Or simply a dual time watch?


----------



## Izzy_Does_It

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Kirns




----------



## Stevaroni

73 chrono...


----------



## brandonskinner




----------



## brandonskinner

LLD this weekend









Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## pyddet

First time poster in here.. it's the first day out with my Dolce Vita









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Relo60

Non diver watch today. Presence. Monday:-!


----------



## jfk-ii

Conquest GMT










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

Can't get this beauty off my wrist at the moment!! One of my prettiest watches for sure.


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 13655599
> 
> 
> Can't get this beauty off my wrist at the moment!! One of my prettiest watches for sure.


The dial on this is absolutely amazing, the colour change is stunning! I love it, may be my next one.


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

Avigation BigEye on canvas


----------



## larryinlc

Been wearing this from the Longines holiday sale last week


----------



## chinchillasong

I'm just wearing this HydroConquest with arabic numerals before it gets sold,
since I also have white dial version and prefer to keep that one.
It is nice though and I don't understand why Longines has not continued to produce this model.;


----------



## jamesezra

Good ol Bigeye.


----------



## Davetay

Not many of this i guess...


----------



## watchdaddy1

Yesterday










Today










Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## brandonskinner

LLD with the Grail Baby









Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## sailon01

Here's mine:


----------



## RLC

New arrival today...👍
Shopping new strap, recommendations, best source?

1944 Longines 18k Rose Gold 
Ref. 5673 Cal. 37 M


----------



## jfk-ii

12/10/18 Longines Day for me!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## RLC

An old friend....


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

watchdaddy1 said:


> Yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


That leather strap looks great, where from? I'm waiting on a leather & a canvas strap from Thailand


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

Still loving the Big Eye!


----------



## yngrshr

I have to say, I am pretty excited for Christmas. Picked that up for my father (split 50/50 with my mother for him). He's always worn some cheaper watches and really wanted his first nicer, Swiss watch. He always loved Movado (typical middle class aspirational brand), but I was able to convince my mom to go half in on this Longines Master for him. I think he's going to be pretty excited himself once he opens the box.


----------



## yngrshr

View attachment 13743333


I have to say, I am pretty excited for Christmas. Picked that up for my father (split 50/50 with my mother for him). He's always worn some cheaper watches and really wanted his first nicer, Swiss watch. He always loved Movado (typical middle class aspirational brand), but I was able to convince my mom to go half in on this Longines Master for him. I think he's going to be pretty excited himself once he opens the box.


----------



## Orangecurrent

yngrshr...
I started reading your post assuming you had purchased this one for yourself only to read on to see it is for your father instead. That is what this season is all about. Thanks for posting!!! What a great gift! I am sure he will be ecstatic!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT




----------



## fogbound

Unwrapped it earlier and slapped on a BC strap since the bracelet needs to get resized at the AD.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RLC

'42


----------



## Watch your wristwatch

Just got this Christmas Eve. Love love love it. 41mm Conquest









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## cuthbert

My father's WWW has finally been serviced!


----------



## fogbound

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rhythmxyz

Hello, do you see this as a dress watch with suit can match?
Or if it go with black or dark brown croco strap?









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Trekkie

I finally made it, my first Longines!
Counting down to the new year with extreme accuracy!


----------



## LJ67

41mm Hydroconquest. Just got it yesterday. Proud to be a Longines owner.


----------



## hutch18

1910 conversion.
1625N movement. 
Gator strap


----------



## RLC

https://www.watchuseek.com/f405/wha...-today-4494751-post47795905.html#post47795905

Much like my favorite 'bashful' watch...they go anywhere very well. ?

Bob


----------



## amg786

Valjoux 7751. Pain to set when power runs dry.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cuthbert

Same as yesterday, happy new year!


----------



## Truckerbob

My Christmas treat to myself.


----------



## bullet556

My one, and only, Longines...My uncles, from the late 1940's, I believe...


----------



## TAG Fan




----------



## Manxpot

This has been in the house for a couple of months now but I've just been 'allowed' to start wearing it, as it was a birthday present from Mrs Manxpot


----------



## Manxpot

.


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

cuthbert said:


> Same as yesterday, happy new year!
> 
> View attachment 13765843


Awesome, I love it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Awesom-O 4000




----------



## schnitzerphoto

Another day with the LLD, now with deployment clasp.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hotsauz

'59 Power Reserve today.


----------



## minuteman62




----------



## Cerveloguy1976

hotsauz said:


> '59 Power Reserve today.


Awesome vintage piece!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT

Hi


----------



## skyjacknl




----------



## Cerveloguy1976

rhythmxyz said:


> Hello, do you see this as a dress watch with suit can match?
> Or if it go with black or dark brown croco strap?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Strap all the time with a suit, my opinion.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Orangecurrent

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amg786

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JasonEdward

Longines Conquest VHP 41mm


----------



## arislan

Love the conquest heritage. My grail in the vintage style dress watch category.










Sent from my Nokia 7 plus using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03

Heritage 1973


----------



## Buschyfor3

deepsea03 said:


> Heritage 1973


Great strap combo!


----------



## Stevaroni

LLD...


----------



## amg786

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fogbound

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## P.C.

from the mid 70's


----------



## chkennedy

Hydroconquest 41 USA exclusive


----------



## MDT IT

True Legend.....


----------



## Sabeking

sailon01 said:


> Here's mine:
> View attachment 13709409


What's this model number?


----------



## breakdownstatus

L2.642.8.73.2


----------



## Zelig

Finally bringing out the new 1945.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

Zelig said:


> Finally bringing out the new 1945.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love it, great looking piece!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mcn_87

My lovely Flagship


----------



## mcn_87

My lovely Flagship

View attachment 13960439


----------



## Burnt




----------



## fogbound

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dennis77

The nee longines hydroconquest ceramic bezel 41 mm automatic


----------



## myn5054

41mm









Enviado desde mi SM-G935F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Muggs375

Vintage Railroad









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

BigEye on custom leather














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevaroni

73 chrono...


----------



## bigclive2011

View attachment 13994861


----------



## myn5054

With a blue nato









Enviado desde mi SM-G935F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## RLC

1954...


----------



## MDT IT




----------



## ggyy1276

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah

.









%99 of people do not notice or care whats on your wrist. All that matters is that YOU like what you see.


----------



## cuthbert

WWW.


----------



## Zelig

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aleksejeremeev

Sold. Now I regret.


----------



## Rygar91

My breathtaking Master Collection watch. Its sad no one ever talks about this collection, doesnt get the attention it deserves.


----------



## Johnvibes

Mainliner


----------



## Ten past ten

1963 Dress watch


----------



## RLC

1944 18k Rose Gold
Ref. 5673 Cal. 37 M

Bob
🇺🇸


----------



## sailon01

Record 38.5


----------



## marek-zegarek

43mm Conquest.


----------



## Relo60

Presence.


----------



## Ten past ten

Recently had this serviced and the 284 movement is running at plus /minus three seconds a day, face up and crown down. I truly believe longines in - house movements of that era to be some of the best ever.


----------



## Ten past ten

Sorry I'll post pics here.


----------



## Ten past ten

Sorry about showing the same image twice.😧


----------



## jaycwb




----------



## ggyy1276

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Johnvibes

Still looking for the perfect strap, my favorite so far . . .


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

jaycwb said:


> View attachment 14111023


Fantastic shot!!!!!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Johnvibes

Linen dial on a honey strap


----------



## kit7

From 1967


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

Decided to add some colour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## electricme

Just picked up the 44mm Hydroconquest.... this is the best blue on a watch ive seen IMO... super comfortable watch too!


----------



## Johnvibes

Treasures have arrived. Trying an ostrich strap.


----------



## mplsabdullah

.


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

This








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Johnvibes

This little one


----------



## RLC

1954, 14k, 19AS 17j

Bob
🇺🇸


----------



## nick10

My new Longines Evidenza moonphase...


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

Back to the strap








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Izzy_Does_It

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## maguirejp

Today with cheers from Calgary, Canada.


----------



## caktaylor

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Johnvibes

Two tone on a bund.


----------



## Flodolini

Conquest VHP GMT


----------



## silverghost1907




----------



## hotsauz

Admiral from the 90s


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

silverghost1907 said:


> View attachment 14223891


Awesome! First one I've seen someone wearing...what are your thoughts so far? More pics too 

It's on my radar, my AD is trying to get one but it's a slow go here. I wish I could see it in person before biting the bullet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silverghost1907

Cerveloguy1976 said:


> Awesome! First one I've seen someone wearing...what are your thoughts so far? More pics too
> 
> It's on my radar, my AD is trying to get one but it's a slow go here. I wish I could see it in person before biting the bullet.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi, I had been waiting for this watch since its announcement. I thought it was coming out in 2018, but it came out in March or April of 2019.
I think it is a beautiful watch, I always wanted an old Omega or Longines military watch (RAF). Could not find one that was all genuine specially the dial.
Also they were not cheap, so when I saw this I decided to wait for this to come out. The only thing that would have made this watch better was if it was a manual wind, instead of Automatic. Over all I love it, I also put on an original Deployment buckle on it, I do that on all my watches. If you like it get it, you wont regret it, price is good too.
I got mine for 2500 CAD including taxes, in Toronto. I also picked bought a FREDERIQUE CONSTANT Classic Moonphase FC-715S4H6 recently. This was another watch I have been wanting for a long time, now its discontinued specially the steel version is harder to come by brand new. I was able to find one overseas for 2000 USD. Couple of years ago they could have been bought for around 1500 USD.


----------



## TimeDilation




----------



## Awesom-O 4000




----------



## Peternincompoop1

Awesom-O 4000 said:


> View attachment 14230469


That's one heck of a looker!


----------



## Bosman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

My only Longines...but probably not for long 














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevaroni

LLD...


----------



## Burnt




----------



## Izzy_Does_It

Cerveloguy1976 said:


> My only Longines...but probably not for long
> View attachment 14242835
> View attachment 14242837
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Excellent first choice.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

Sun off & on today, brightening things up a bit 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ggyy1276

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

Izzy_Does_It said:


> Excellent first choice.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Thanks  ...I'm definitely thrilled with it. I've had it about 8 months now and it's easily my favourite piece! I somehow magnetized it but since demagnetizing it's pretty accurate within 6 spd. Even if it wasn't it would still make me happy...it was my choice over a WIS favourite which most would think is crazy but it was the right choice for me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah

.


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

New strap arrival...that requires round 2 but it's pretty close to what look I wanted




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## t.serban




----------



## jaycwb




----------



## 3502dav

Sharp looking piece. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3502dav

jaycwb said:


> View attachment 14275989


Very nice. Can you tell me what model this? Thanks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## michael_m




----------



## Stevaroni

73 chrono...


----------



## Davetay




----------



## errordmas

This is recent addition to my collection. Longines Hour Angle Limdbergh


----------



## ggyy1276

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67

Longines 1957 Heritage Flagship LE:


----------



## TimeDilation

Hydroconquest Ceramic 43mm Automatic in Gray


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

Earlier...








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

TimeDilation said:


> Hydroconquest Ceramic 43mm Automatic in Gray
> View attachment 14296227
> 
> 
> View attachment 14296229


Damn, I really think this is a fantastic watch that looks great and gives so much value for the price! Nice piece!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## michael_m




----------



## hotsauz

Glossy black, 19AS, 1959


----------



## TimeDilation

Cerveloguy1976 said:


> Damn, I really think this is a fantastic watch that looks great and gives so much value for the price! Nice piece!!


Thank you! I agree, and I couldn't be happier with it. Something special/different about this gray one and yet it checks all the boxes of a great daily wear diver as well! Pictures truly don't do it justice. Love this watch!


----------



## TimeDilation

The dreaded "double post"


----------



## Tomc1944

Just got a Conquest VHP and couldn't be happier with it. It also looks so much better in real life. Your Hydro looks fantastic.


----------



## mplsabdullah

.


----------



## RickHoliday

Tomc1944 said:


> Just got a Conquest VHP and couldn't be happier with it. It also looks so much better in real life. Your Hydro looks fantastic.


I've been eyeing a VHP so it's good to hear about your real life experience! What color dial did you choose and is there a circular pattern on the face?


----------



## RickHoliday

duplicate


----------



## Stevaroni

73 chrono...


----------



## Tomc1944

Blue and yes a slight circular pattern that changes colors in Sun light. Beautiful dial.


----------



## watchguy-007

TimeDilation said:


> Hydroconquest Ceramic 43mm Automatic in Gray
> View attachment 14296227
> 
> 
> View attachment 14296229


Nice, looks awesome

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlosimery

I don’t wear Longines


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

carlosimery said:


> I don't wear Longines
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Your point is?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomc1944

RickHoliday said:


> I've been eyeing a VHP so it's good to hear about your real life experience! What color dial did you choose and is there a circular pattern on the face?


Blue and yes a slight circular pattern that changes colors in Sun light. Beautiful dial


----------



## Tomc1944

RickHoliday said:


> I've been eyeing a VHP so it's good to hear about your real life experience! What color dial did you choose and is there a circular pattern on the face?


Blue and yes a slight circular pattern that changes colors in Sun light. Beautiful dial


----------



## RLC

1954, 14k, 19AS. TkachCraftCo Strap 

Bob
🇺🇸


----------



## Izzy_Does_It

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Heljestrand

LLD


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vanilla.coffee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman




----------



## Mr.Jones82

Wearing this beast today


----------



## Burnt




----------



## Heljestrand

should have never left.


----------



## Tomc1944

Mr.Jones82 said:


> Wearing this beast today
> View attachment 14328411


Love mine. One of the best Looking and fitting watches I have ever owned.


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

Always sits weird on my twisted wrist lol...but it's my favourite piece!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daftpunk

Wearing my new grey ceramic hydroconquest


----------



## michael_m

Passing time with the BigEye at the car dealership...


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

Two BigEye's in a row.

The C&B Chevron strap sure is sweet, so comfortable and great for the summer.

I'm a one trick pony lately...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hotsauz

Yesterday and today. (1971 vs 1948)


----------



## Bosman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## michael_m




----------



## Cerveloguy1976

michael_m said:


>


Excuse my ignorance, just wondering why people wear the straps reverse of typical? Does it feel better? What's the reasoning? I'm curious.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## ggyy1276

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011

Now it's out of the box I can't seem to get it off my wrist.


----------



## mark.wilo13

Vintage Longines Flagship

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah

.


----------



## Stevaroni

LLD...


----------



## b.watcher

The one and only 









Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## TimeDilation

Hydroconquest Automatic Ceramic in gray 43mm


----------



## Skeptical

Conquest VHP










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Split-2nd




----------



## Mr.Jones82




----------



## Heljestrand

L3.674.4.50.0


----------



## journeyforce

Wearing my new Longines Chronograph

I just got it on Saturday from a local AD and this is my first day wearing it.

In case anybody is wondering, that is not a scratch at 45 on the bezel. That is just one of my flowing arm hairs. I have not scratched the watch that quickly


----------



## uptempo

This one









Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT




----------



## glg

Biggy today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Johnvibes

I thought I was the one twisting my wife's arm to go into the watch store, but she was the one to walk out with a COSC certified automatic.


----------



## Johnvibes

1950s Longines, manual winding


----------



## dwalby




----------



## b.watcher

A hydro day









Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## gtuck

When I wanted to know the exact time!


----------



## Epemor

Conquest Classic


----------



## Awesom-O 4000




----------



## Heljestrand

LLD


----------



## michael_m

Packing for vacation with the BigEye...hardest part was deciding on 1 strap. The Di-Modell Ralley won


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

The past two days...














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman




----------



## Cerveloguy1976

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thealphabeta




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## gfauctions

Vintage Conquest, 1964


----------



## michael_m




----------



## Stevaroni

73 chrono...


----------



## riceknight




----------



## mplsabdullah

.









Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## c3p0




----------



## evancamp13

Love this watch









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob




----------



## ryanduffels

glg said:


> Biggy today
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Beautiful!! Which one is that???

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk Pro


----------



## journeyforce

Tis Pocket watch Friday.

My 1890's Longines pocket watch. This was originally a gift from a wealth German family to their grounds keeper


----------



## evancamp13

ryanduffels said:


> Beautiful!! Which one is that???
> 
> Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk Pro


Looks like the Aviation Bigeye Chrono

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## brandonskinner

My precious









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Zalmodegikos

rfortson said:


> Wearing my column wheel chrongraph today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


Is that a BIG DATE window on it?


----------



## evancamp13

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 14493819


Picked one up last week. I'm in love. Nice strap on her

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## michael_m




----------



## Heljestrand

LLD


----------



## brandonskinner

No date









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevaroni

73 chrono...


----------



## michael_m




----------



## vanilla.coffee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276

This









Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand

Covering the bases here


----------



## brandonskinner

LLD









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## evancamp13

Thought the red would give it a more Autumn vibe 









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## VicLeChic

Longines Lepine Heritage (half hunter)


----------



## evancamp13

VicLeChic said:


> Longines Lepine Heritage (half hunter)


That is a gorgeous piece

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## VicLeChic

evancamp13 said:


> That is a gorgeous piece
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


thank you my friend


----------



## evancamp13

VicLeChic said:


> thank you my friend


For wristwatches, the standard phrase is "wear it in good health!" What about pocket watches? Carry in good health? Wield it in good health?

Don't mind my Monday morning rambling...

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## VicLeChic

evancamp13 said:


> For wristwatches, the standard phrase is "wear it in good health!" What about pocket watches? Carry in good health? Wield it in good health?
> 
> Don't mind my Monday morning rambling...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


for pocket watches there's "spectacles, testi****, wallet and watch" apparently, never heard it myself though


----------



## Mtnmansa

New Heritage Military Edition


----------



## c3p0

It is hand wound. I bought this a few years ago from a watch dealer for about $60. No idea if it is legit. I doubt it is. But, it says it is. Its kind of cool any way. I like it. Great for a Monday! ;-)


----------



## Heljestrand

Cross hatched crowns and delicious domed sapphire


----------



## mplsabdullah

.









Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## riceknight




----------



## Heljestrand

With a reported weight of 87-89 grams on OEM Sailcloth, the LLD seems to be the wristwatch I reach for most often lately. 300m water resistant and light on the wrist; ability to go from Beach to Boardroom; a perfect selection.


----------



## sailon01

38.5 Record


----------



## Sugman




----------



## Stevaroni

73 chrono...


----------



## Zelig

Wireman59 said:


> Just arrived...
> 
> View attachment 12476855


This strap is so perfect. Might need to look for one of these. Any pointers?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zelig

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYDan

On new shoes, Haveston canvas. Great match.


----------



## mconlonx

Vintage, hand wind.


----------



## brad361

Hydroconquest, Strapcode Super Oyster bracelet.


----------



## franco60

Vintage Admiral









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ejhc11

WatchGecko blue leather strap 21mm


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## vanilla.coffee

Love that dial. Beautiful.



Rygar91 said:


> My breathtaking Master Collection watch. Its sad no one ever talks about this collection, doesnt get the attention it deserves.
> 
> View attachment 14077081


----------



## Bueller67




----------



## DiverBob




----------



## rfortson

New watch day!









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## APPRF

Diver on Panerai Rubber Strap


----------



## rfortson

Yep, it even goes with jeans. I need to do a good review/photo shoot of this beauty.









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Barbababa

Best "office watch" in my wardrobe. 38mm and 6mm in hight, slips under any cuff and have a seconds hand that hits every marker. It´s also keeping rediculous good time (4spy)


----------



## panucorodolfo

Longines Honour and Glory









Sent from my ALP-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ric Capucho

Longines Legend Classic, bought just yesterday.

Lots of sector dial goodness, innit.

Ric


----------



## pmwas

I got this Les Grandes Classiques series slim automatic watch for my 18th birthday... some time ago. ETA 2892A2. Not much worn, still near-mint 🙂


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997

Ric Capucho said:


> Longines Legend Classic, bought just yesterday.
> 
> Lots of sector dial goodness, innit.
> 
> Ric


Damn it that looks good. Congrats! That's the first I have seen "in the wild" so to speak. How does it look in person?


----------



## Unce_Turbo_997

Barbababa said:


> View attachment 14636259
> 
> Best "office watch" in my wardrobe. 38mm and 6mm in hight, slips under any cuff and have a seconds hand that hits every marker. It´s also keeping rediculous good time (4spy)


That's the Presence, yes?


----------



## Ric Capucho

Unce_Turbo_997 said:


> Damn it that looks good. Congrats! That's the first I have seen "in the wild" so to speak. How does it look in person?


Better looking (IMHO) than the JLC sector dial, more interesting than the Patek Calatrava sector dial (but 10% of the price, but if that lottery win happens comes in...).

The obscured 6 works to the eye, and the brushed case hints at vintage patina. As do the beige inner circles. No date (cough, spit) so me plenty happy. Nice size at 38mm, and the case has that Nomos hockey puck thing going on.

The blued hands are sublime.

No display case, so peak a boo movement.

Longines have gone all art house on us, and at two thousand swissies/dollars/sheckels a bloody bargain.

Park. Knocked. Of. The. Out.

Ric


----------



## rfortson

The honeymoon continues with the Heritage 1973









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## rfortson

Ric Capucho said:


> Longines Legend Classic, bought just yesterday.
> 
> Lots of sector dial goodness, innit.
> 
> Ric


Why yes...yes it is. That is tasty. Congrats on such a cool piece.


----------



## panucorodolfo

Honour and Glory at the Bullfights









Sent from my ALP-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## rfortson

panucorodolfo said:


> Honour and Glory at the Bullfights
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ALP-L09 using Tapatalk


Woah, that's a cool old Nonius! What year is that from?


----------



## panucorodolfo

rfortson said:


> Woah, that's a cool old Nonius! What year is that from?


2000, conmemorative for Sidney Olimpics!

Came in a beautiful wooden case along with a Judge's table chronograph.

Sent from my ALP-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## rfortson

panucorodolfo said:


> 2000, conmemorative for Sidney Olimpics!
> 
> Came in a beautiful wooden case along with a Judge's table chronograph.
> 
> Sent from my ALP-L09 using Tapatalk


That's awesome. I've never seen that 2000 model. What movement does it use? Anymore pictures of the box and such?


----------



## rfortson

panucorodolfo said:


> 2000, conmemorative for Sidney Olimpics!
> 
> Came in a beautiful wooden case along with a Judge's table chronograph.
> 
> Sent from my ALP-L09 using Tapatalk


That's awesome. I've never seen that 2000 model. What movement does it use? Anymore pictures of the box and such?


----------



## panucorodolfo

rfortson said:


> That's awesome. I've never seen that 2000 model. What movement does it use? Anymore pictures of the box and such?


Let me take some!!

Sent from my ALP-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## panucorodolfo

Longines GMT Big Crown









Sent from my ALP-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## rfortson

Stevaroni said:


> longines chrono...


I'm sitting here, wearing my '73 Heritage chrono, perusing this thread, and looking for straps when I see this! What strap is that? Also noticed you have a black rally strap as well. Can you tell me what these two are? They look great on your watch and I may steal the idea.

BTW, here's mine today


----------



## franco60

Vintage Admiral









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## panucorodolfo

Cognac, coffe and my oversized crown









Sent from my ALP-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Split-2nd




----------



## cuthbert




----------



## glg

cuthbert said:


>


Very beautiful , didn't see this before, what model is this?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## panucorodolfo

Oversized Crown at the bullfights









Sent from my HMA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## jpfx

one of two acquisitions from the longines usa thanksgiving sale. beautiful little watch.









Sent from my GM1917 using Tapatalk


----------



## Miklos86

Hydroconquest. It's a mighty fine watch.










Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## orbit

*What longines are you wearing today?*



jpfx said:


> one of two acquisitions from the longines usa thanksgiving sale. beautiful little watch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GM1917 using Tapatalk


great looking watch


----------



## mplsabdullah

.


----------



## flabbychucs

12.68z


----------



## carlhaluss

rfortson said:


> New watch day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Congratulations! That is an amazing looking piece!

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## Stevaroni

73 chrono...


----------



## carlhaluss

I am thrilled beyond words to present my new Avigation BigEye, fresh out of the box!









Looking at this watch on my wrist I feel that there is indeed something totally unique and very special about this one. Definitely a watch that I will enjoy and have a lot of fun with!

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## SirHorse

Just got this yesterday. I can already see neglect is going to spread throughout the rest of the collection, at least for a while.


----------



## rfortson

Nice! I've considered getting that one many times. Seems like a great GADA watch.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## SirHorse

rfortson said:


> Nice! I've considered getting that one many times. Seems like a great GADA watch.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


I made a post in the affordables section and gave some props to you. I've seen you suggest this watch in several of the recommend me a watch threads. That kept the idea alive and I finally got one. I'm loving it. Definitely a great GADA.


----------



## RLC

1954 14k 19AS 17j


----------



## sailon01

Record


----------



## rfortson

SirHorse said:


> I made a post in the affordables section and gave some props to you. I've seen you suggest this watch in several of the recommend me a watch threads. That kept the idea alive and I finally got one. I'm loving it. Definitely a great GADA.


Hey, don't blame me for your watch sickness! 

If it keeps you out of trouble with the Mrs, then go right ahead.

I really don't need this watch. Seriously. Really and truly don't need it. I'm definitely NOT going to buy it some day.


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## RLC

1944 18k...


----------



## carlhaluss

BigEye on Hirsch Heritage Anthracite with greenish hue


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## angeleno310

Recently acquired.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## glg

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## oztech

angeleno310 said:


> Recently acquired.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Went to try on one of these and pictures just don't do it justice hope one of those presents under the tree contains one of these it is one of the most underrated dress watches for the money out there.


----------



## carlhaluss

At the risk of being boring, some more pics of my Longines Avigation BigEye:













Wishing you all a great weekend!

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## oztech

Merry Christmas early to me from the wife.


----------



## Micro

Limited edition Military 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rfortson

Merry Christmas a couple of days early









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## b.watcher

I love that piece, never gets old wearing it. Happy christmas everyone









Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## RLC

I'll have to wait for Santa to show a Grail Longines from '87...any guess's? 

Bob


A hint...Barnstormer.


----------



## RLC

RAT'S...fingers faster than brain.

Bob


----------



## rfortson

This one again









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## ashar_amu

My Vintage....


----------



## ashar_amu

can anyone tell me the model number ?


----------



## mplsabdullah

.


----------



## RLC

Longines Lindbergh Hour Angle 60th Anniversary 1927-1987 

Thank You Santa...😉

Bob


----------



## Irf

New in today, my very first Longines in the collection:


----------



## ToBeDetermined

Nailed it - excellent piece



carlhaluss said:


>


----------



## carlhaluss

Micro said:


> Limited edition Military
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow! I am waiting anxiously for my AD to get one of these. Not in Canada yet. I have my name down to get one though. Look forward to more pics!

Congratulations!

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## hotsauz

Conquest


----------



## b.watcher

happy new year fellow longines lovers, all the best to you all 









Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Johnvibes

The last three days worth of WLAYWT.


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## JohnM67

1957 Heritage Flagship:


----------



## RLC

1954 Longines 19AS ...
Bob


----------



## RLC

Brain FART...


----------



## mjrchabot

carlhaluss said:


>


Way to go Carl! If I wasn't convinced the BigEye would be my next watch, you just put the final nail in the coffin 

Tried one on recently on a cruise and I was amazed at how comfortably it wore for its moderately thick dimensions. I only have 6.3" wrists and wear 36mm watches but the BigEye felt right at home. I thought the factory strap was very nice too, very pliable where most straps are a little stiff out of the box.

Nice piece - always admire your tasteful acquisitions.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

mjrchabot said:


> Way to go Carl! If I wasn't convinced the BigEye would be my next watch, you just put the final nail in the coffin
> 
> Tried one on recently on a cruise and I was amazed at how comfortably it wore for its moderately thick dimensions. I only have 6.3" wrists and wear 36mm watches but the BigEye felt right at home. I thought the factory strap was very nice too, very pliable where most straps are a little stiff out of the box.
> 
> Nice piece - always admire your tasteful acquisitions.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you! Admittedly, I do have quite a few wonderful watches. I have to say, however, this is one of my very favorite ones, not only now, but for all time. It is just such a fun, cool, well made watch, and I don't think anyone could go wrong with it. And bang-for-buck is really hard to beat. The factory strap is really nice, I recently got the new Hirsch Heritage, as in the pics, and actually have another strap on order. Yes, it should fit your wrist perfectly! Looking forward to an "incoming" with plenty of photos!

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## carlhaluss

Happy BigEye for Happy Friday!


----------



## carlhaluss

BigEye on Worn & Wound Model 2 Premium - Moss. Very pleased with the quality of this strap:


----------



## RLC

Back from Service...'87 Hour Angle 

Bob


----------



## carlhaluss

Same for Saturday as yesterday!


----------



## mjrchabot

carlhaluss said:


> Same for Saturday as yesterday!


I can see why your FOIS isn't feeling the love lately 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rfortson

Johnvibes said:


> The last three days worth of WLAYWT.


My man!! That's the way to do it!

Wore this yesterday while having my car serviced.









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Zilmar

rfortson said:


> My man!! That's the way to do it!
> 
> Wore this yesterday while having my car serviced.


Brilliant dial. Love it. 73 Heritage right? Love the black version too.


----------



## mjrchabot

Love the proportions and vintage aesthetics of my Heritage Conquest. Owned this piece for about 4.5 years now, the longest I've ever owned a single watch.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hotsauz

5 star admiral


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## b.watcher

hotsauz said:


> 5 star admiral


I ve never seen that model. Very beautiful! Quite rare too i suppose?

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Leo72

My new Hydroconquest auto. 😊


----------



## rfortson

More 1973 goodness









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## hotsauz

b.watcher said:


> I ve never seen that model. Very beautiful! Quite rare too i suppose?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


Thanks!' They are from the 90s and not that rare.


----------



## b.watcher

hotsauz said:


> Thanks!' They are from the 90s and not that rare.


Ah i see. That was before the hydroconquest was introduced then. Thank you for the answer. Wear it in good health 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Jay Hallsworth

Irf said:


> New in today, my very first Longines in the collection:


This is the Master Collection Triple Date Moonphase, right?
It does not appear to have the Barleycorn dial though. It looks flat.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah

.


----------



## b.watcher

My good old hydro, it was my very first longines 









Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Airlyss

b.watcher said:


> My good old hydro, it was my very first longines
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


What a beast. How big is this thing?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## b.watcher

Airlyss said:


> What a beast. How big is this thing?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It looks bigger than it is  it s 41mm which is a normal size. But it packs the valjoux 7750 movement which is quite thick. I also have a later version in 47.5 mm. Now that i would call big 









Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Airlyss

b.watcher said:


> It looks bigger than it is  it s 41mm which is a normal size. But it packs the valjoux 7750 movement which is quite thick. I also have a later version in 47.5 mm. Now that i would call big
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


Lol! That thing does look massive. Must weigh 200+ grams

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## b.watcher

Airlyss said:


> Lol! That thing does look massive. Must weigh 200+ grams
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It is the heaviest watch i own by far. Don t know the exact weight tough  
The interresting thing about it is that they ve made only that one single model in that size with a mechanical movement. To my knowledge they haven t done that again with a different model until now. There are quartz models of course, but those don t really interrest me 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

BigEye


----------



## iChrono

Thats a very nice Longines, may I ask what model is it?


----------



## iChrono

rfortson said:


> Johnvibes said:
> 
> 
> 
> The last three days worth of WLAYWT.
> 
> 
> 
> My man!! That's the way to do it!
> 
> Wore this yesterday while having my car serviced.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Thats a very nice Longines, may I ask what model is it?


----------



## rfortson

[email protected] said:


> Thats a very nice Longines, may I ask what model is it?


It's the Longines Heritage 1973 Chronograph. Wearing it again today. The specific model number is L2.791.4.72.0. The model ending in 52.0 is the black dial version.









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## vanilla.coffee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RLC

[email protected] said:


> Thats a very nice Longines, may I ask what model is it?


I agree...it would help the uninitiated if we included the model & REF numbers.

Bob


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## sunmoonstar.13

Wearing my brand new Longines Présence (L4.905.1.11.2). Picked it up from the AD this afternoon. This is my first Longines watch and my first automatic.

I love it!


----------



## sunmoonstar.13




----------



## Awesom-O 4000




----------



## rfortson

Awesom-O 4000 said:


> View attachment 14803475


"sniff" 

I had that one and let it go. She was a beauty, much like yours!


----------



## rfortson

sunmoonstar.13 said:


> Wearing my brand new Longines Présence (L4.905.1.11.2). Picked it up from the AD this afternoon. This is my first Longines watch and my first automatic.
> 
> I love it!
> 
> View attachment 14800083
> 
> 
> View attachment 14800077


Congrats! That's a gorgeous watch.


----------



## sunmoonstar.13

rfortson said:


> Congrats! That's a gorgeous watch.


Thank you |>


----------



## amirsardari

Wearing today my Longines.Presence Automatic L4.801.2
Strap is aftermarket









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## JPa

Brand new conquest 39mm


----------



## rfortson

JPa said:


> Brand new conquest 39mm


Ahhh, nice! I really like that one.

I'm wearing the Heritage 1973 chronograph

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Micro

Longines Railroad, my daily driver when going into the office..









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## vanilla.coffee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RLC

1942 14k...

Bob
🇺🇸


----------



## sunmoonstar.13




----------



## mplsabdullah

.


----------



## leFroy

Here's my 1971 Longines Ultronic. I bought it as a cheap way to satisfy a Gentaesque itch (chunky, 70's blue face, stainless) ;-). The ESA 9162 'hummer' is fascinating to behold. You'll never see a smoother sweep than 300 (300Hz) vibrations per second! I'm quite pleased with it, although as with many older watches, the bracelet could do with feeling more substantial.


----------



## leFroy

Here's my 1971 Longines Ultronic. I bought it as a cheap way to satisfy a Gentaesque itch (chunky, 70's blue face, stainless) ;-). The ESA 9162 'hummer' is fascinating to behold. You'll never see a smoother sweep than 300 (300Hz) vibrations per second! I'm quite pleased with it, although as with many older watches, the bracelet could do with feeling more substantial.
View attachment 14834557

View attachment 14834551

(does anyone know why some attachments load the wrong way up?)


----------



## RLC

You are taking the photograph with a phone, not a camera.o|

Bob
🇺🇸


----------



## Talktochad

I’m wearing the Heritage 1951 Chronograph


----------



## leFroy

RLC said:


> You are taking the photograph with a phone, not a camera.o|
> 
> Bob
> ??


So what? All the photos were taken in portait mode, and they were all uploaded the right way up. So why should one load the correct way, and the next be out by 90 degrees? It makes no logical sense.

And what does it being taken on a phone have to do with it? I see no rules on this thread saying pictures have to be taken with a camera.


----------



## RLC

Well...Let me just say this. 
I use a camera that's not a phone and ALL my photo's load the way I edit them. 🤓
Folks who use a phone/camera have a bit of a problem at times.🥴

Bob
🇺🇸


----------



## rfortson

Heritage 1973









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## rfortson

RLC said:


> Well...Let me just say this.
> I use a camera that's not a phone and ALL my photo's load *the way I edit them*. ��
> Folks who use a phone/camera have a bit of a problem at times.��
> 
> Bob
> ����


Well, if you'd climb down from your high horse for a moment, you'd realize that a camera is a camera is a camera. The difference is that you edit your photos.

The key for posting from a phone is to edit the photo (I usually do a crop) before uploading here.



leFroy said:


> (does anyone know why some attachments load the wrong way up?)


see above


----------



## RLC

^
Sorry if we offended you ...BTW my horse is not high.😂

Bob 
🇺🇸


----------



## Stevaroni

73 chrono on tropic strap...


----------



## carlhaluss

Heritage Military 1938, just picked it up last night. Not the OEM strap, put it on a Worn & Wound Moss colored strap:


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Cerveloguy1976

BigEye for the day










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## franco60

Model 3102 from 1960 (birth year watch).









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

BigEye Monday!


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Cerveloguy1976

Still loving the strap/pad combo










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andsan

Longines Conquest 18k Vintage


----------



## mojorison_75

Just in, first day of trying out. :-! so far


----------



## jaycwb




----------



## Stevaroni

73 chrono...


----------



## Cleef

Love it!


----------



## carlhaluss

BigEye


----------



## Marius1981

HydroConquest full *ceramic *


----------



## panucorodolfo

carlhaluss said:


> BigEye


Love this one... May buy one even when I have an IWC that looks a lot like it.

Wear it in good health.

Sent from my HMA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## panucorodolfo

Yesterday, Big Crown..









Sent from my HMA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Burnt

Small watch day, but I have girly wrists anyway.


----------



## dgaudette

Purchased from online Catawiki auction, just got in the mail today from Italy. Everything looks correct, in great shape. But the case back does differ from others I've seen...maybe a fake? I'll take it to my local AD to verify. The strap sucks. So what strap should I buy?


----------



## dgaudette

dgaudette said:


> View attachment 14905813
> View attachment 14905823
> 
> 
> Purchased from online Catawiki auction, just got in the mail today from Italy. Everything looks correct, in great shape. But the case back does differ from others I've seen...maybe a fake? I'll take it to my local AD to verify. The strap sucks. So what strap should I buy?










forgot to add the case back photo


----------



## dgaudette

dgaudette said:


> View attachment 14905813
> View attachment 14905823
> 
> 
> Purchased from online Catawiki auction, just got in the mail today from Italy. Everything looks correct, in great shape. But the case back does differ from others I've seen...maybe a fake? I'll take it to my local AD to verify. The strap sucks. So what strap should I buy?



View attachment 14905839

forgot to add the case back photo


----------



## mplsabdullah

.


----------



## Penduyboy




----------



## sunmoonstar.13




----------



## RLC

1987 Lindbergh Hour Angle...

Bob


----------



## panucorodolfo

Big Crown









Sent from my HMA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## JPa

It's that time of year again...


----------



## JPa

Double post


----------



## Karlisnet




----------



## Okjason




----------



## yooperguy

Penduyboy said:


> View attachment 14906649
> View attachment 14906651





Penduyboy said:


> View attachment 14906649
> View attachment 14906651


That watch is beautiful. That style is my favorite.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catlike

Okjason said:


> View attachment 14928219


I've been waiting to see one of these in the wild. What are your impressions?

It's weird how there are 2 different versions on the Longines site:


----------



## RLC

1954 14k, case# 9345,19AS, 17j

Bob
🇺🇸


----------



## Dhentschel

Master on a gloomy day


----------



## Okjason

catlike said:


> I've been waiting to see one of these in the wild. What are your impressions?
> 
> It's weird how there are 2 different versions on the Longines site:


It's a great watch. I fell in love with the design. I love the size, the long hour hand, the crosshairs that intersect the G in Longines, even the cut off 6. I am not normally a fan of sub second dials, but I think it works here. It walks the line between dressy, casual, and sporty which makes it very versatile. Minor dislikes: the snap on case back and the 19mm lug width.


----------



## michael_m




----------



## Cerveloguy1976

May as well make it two in a row










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yooperguy

Relaxing on a Sunday afternoon.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## jaycwb




----------



## Burnt




----------



## levkov

View attachment 14945011


----------



## yooperguy

Burnt said:


>


What size dial is that?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaycwb




----------



## jaycwb

View attachment 14949967

View attachment 14949969


----------



## Burnt

yooperguy said:


> What size dial is that?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


32mm without the crown.


----------



## RLC

Burnt said:


>


Love those fancy lug's....👍

Bob
🇺🇸


----------



## jaycwb




----------



## jaycwb

View attachment 14962585

View attachment 14962587


----------



## b.watcher

My hydro is a bit older 









Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## John Price

Burnt,

Which model is this? One of the nicest vintage Longines I've ever seen! Would love to see more photos, learn more about it.



Burnt said:


>


----------



## Burnt

John Price said:


> Burnt,
> 
> Which model is this? One of the nicest vintage Longines I've ever seen! Would love to see more photos, learn more about it.


I don't know the reference but here's the caseback. Hope that helps.


----------



## jaycwb




----------



## Cerveloguy1976

Lounging with the dog, seems like an acceptable idea right now










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60

jaycwb said:


> View attachment 14949967
> 
> View attachment 14949969


Congratulations on your acquisition :-!Saw it,love it when first released. How do you like it so far?


----------



## jaycwb

Relo60 said:


> Congratulations on your acquisition :-!Saw it,love it when first released. How do you like it so far?


Thanks !! Really happy with it. I really like the caoutchouc bracelet, much more confortable than the steel bracelet. It is really well designed and the quick release system and quick adjustment are a great plus.

And I find this dial stunning.


----------



## Oarngepeel

Hydroconquest-Purchased from a fellow forum member


----------



## rfortson

Heritage 1973 chronograph









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah

.


----------



## JohnM67

Longines 1957 Heritage Flagship.


----------



## LuxAurumque

Enjoying my Conquest Heritage today.


----------



## jaycwb




----------



## TagTime

IG: Duikhorloge


----------



## Quimbasto

Flagship









Enviado do meu Mi 9T através do Tapatalk


----------



## Barbababa

Wearing my everyday office pal. Slightly modified with a domed sapphire and a genuine alligator strap. This model is equipped with the e64.111 Precidrive, so it performs very well. Around +3spy


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## Heljestrand

Legend Diver


----------



## carlhaluss

Longines Heritage Avigation BigEye


----------



## colorblind

Burnt said:


>


That is one unique dial! Lovely!


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Oarngepeel

My "new to me" Master Collection Moonphase 40mm


----------



## Oarngepeel

Duplicate post-please remove


----------



## Heljestrand




----------



## RLC

Not all day...but I had to get it out for the Longines WIS thread.😂

Bob
🇺🇸


----------



## mojorison_75




----------



## toolr

Heritage 1940 chronograph


----------



## jaycwb




----------



## michael_m

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## backarelli

Today on the wrist is the only Longines I own (at least for now) ...


----------



## phamou




----------



## backarelli

glg said:


> Very beautiful , didn't see this before, what model is this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


This is the Homage Heuer Montreal model. A lot of brands rule this Homage Heuer and "more or less" they are all well done.
I see for the first time now that Longines made this Homage too. I own Rotary, and there were brands like AquaStar, Dugena, Waltham ..... etc ....


----------



## jaycwb




----------



## b.watcher

Wearing this one never gets old. Don t see too many of them either which makes me apprechiate it even more









Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

BigEye


----------



## Heljestrand

Legend Diver


----------



## shauljj

carlhaluss said:


> BigEye


Great strap combo with the acid green lume on the big eye!


----------



## mplsabdullah

.


----------



## trustmeiamanengineer

Good old Longines Heritage 1945


----------



## NTJW

Wearing my BigEye on a mesh today!









Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

NTJW said:


> Wearing my BigEye on a mesh today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


That looks great.:-! First one I have seen on the mesh!


----------



## carlhaluss

shauljj said:


> Great strap combo with the acid green lume on the big eye!


Thank you! Sea Monster Shark with Mil-spec Green stitching from Vintager Straps.


----------



## NTJW

carlhaluss said:


> That looks great.:-! First one I have seen on the mesh!


Thanks man! Im kinda liking it very much, all vintage-y kinda feel. And very comfortable too since I can adjust the mesh to infinite sizing!

Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Miklos86

It's not just mine.










Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand

Been my daily wear for over a month


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## michael_m

Waiting for Skin Diver and passing the time with this...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NCCaptain

Just received this the other day! Rounds out my vintage/modern dive collection









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand




----------



## jaycwb




----------



## carlhaluss

Longines Heritage Military on Dublin Horween leather strap from Vintager Straps, Napa, CA


----------



## MRWISENHIMER




----------



## carlhaluss

"BigEye" Tuesday for me today:













Cheers,
Carl


----------



## Claudius

My first Longines purchase....the Hydroconquest. Just got it a few days ago.


----------



## mcnuggets1543

carlhaluss said:


> "BigEye" Tuesday for me today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> Carl


Amazing... Still want one and 2 years passed

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## michael_m

Skin Diver arrived....!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## michael_m

I tried to resist changing straps for at least 24 hours but couldn't last...now the Skin Diver is on a vintage Tropic










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MRWISENHIMER

Legend Skin Diver


----------



## Quartersawn

My first Longines. I'm very happy with it so far.


----------



## backarelli




----------



## backarelli

....


----------



## michael_m

A winning combo....Skin Diver and a vintage grey Tropic....



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand

Binge wearing this since mid March.


----------



## sunmoonstar.13




----------



## MRWISENHIMER

nice! I have mine on the rubber Tropic! Love this piece!


----------



## rfortson

1973 Heritage Chronograph









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## mcnuggets1543

rfortson said:


> 1973 Heritage Chronograph
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Nice one mate!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## august1410

From 1949. I am still researching to find out the model name.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaycwb




----------



## TimeDilation

Hydroconquest Ceramic 43mm in gray


----------



## michael_m

LSD...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Quimbasto

Flagship

Enviado do meu Mi 9T através do Tapatalk


----------



## RLC

1954, 14k 19AS...


----------



## wfohog

just got it


----------



## Heljestrand

LLD daily since March... on Two Stitch Strap awaiting a Bas & Lokes leather NATO to arrive soon.


----------



## Stevaroni

73 chrono...


----------



## RLC

Just arrived today as a matter of fact...👍

Bob
🇺🇸


----------



## trustmeiamanengineer

can your baby rotate the diver bezel? My baby is still struggling with it..


----------



## Heljestrand

51 days on the wrist with about a dozen strap changes. Currently on Bas&Lokes leather NATO


----------



## TimeDilation

Conquest Auto in Black 43mm


----------



## Karlisnet




----------



## Stevaroni

LLD...


----------



## Stevaroni

73 chrono...


----------



## mplsabdullah

.


----------



## Heljestrand

Guy wearing a Speedmaster noticed my wristwatch the other day... "Is that a Longines???"...... "Yes it is." ..... "Only somebody into watches would wear that".... "I agree, thanks for noticing...and nice Speedy."


----------



## Heljestrand




----------



## Irf

Longines Moonphase for me


----------



## michael_m

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gs300999s




----------



## RLC

1954 Longines, 14k.

Bob
🇺🇸


----------



## rfortson

1973 Heritage Chronograph














Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

Longines BigEye, my favorite chrogograph. On Dublin Horween Leather strap my Micah at Vintager Straps, so perfect for this watch.









Hope you all have a great weekend!

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## jaycwb




----------



## michael_m

carlhaluss said:


> Longines BigEye, my favorite chrogograph. On Dublin Horween Leather strap my Micah at Vintager Straps, so perfect for this watch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you all have a great weekend!
> 
> Cheers,
> Carl


Micah...reminds me of my Panerai days...terrific combination of watch and strap


----------



## carlhaluss

michael_m said:


> Micah...reminds me of my Panerai days...terrific combination of watch and strap


 Yes, when I had my Panerais, I also had a number of his straps as well.

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## Stevaroni

LLD...


----------



## rfortson

1973 Heritage Chronograph









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

Avigation BigEye







Wishing you all a good Sunday!
Carl


----------



## Stevaroni

LLD...


----------



## michael_m

LSD...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaycwb




----------



## carlhaluss

BigEye


----------



## b.watcher

carlhaluss said:


> BigEye


Stop posting such incredible nice pictures. In the end i ll have to get one as well 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

b.watcher said:


> Stop posting such incredible nice pictures. In the end i ll have to get one as well
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


Thank You! You will not regret it, if you get one. I have told this story before: After I got the BigEye, I made the decision to sell two of my Omega Speedmaster models. I knew they would never get any wrist time. This is such an enjoyable watch to wear!


----------



## michael_m

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oarngepeel

my new Big Eye


----------



## Oarngepeel

View attachment 15163773


my new Big Eye


----------



## b.watcher

Oarngepeel said:


> View attachment 15163773
> 
> 
> my new Big Eye


Congratulations! 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## daftpunk

Wearing my ceramic grey hydroconquest today









Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## t.serban




----------



## jaycwb




----------



## TimeDilation

Conquest Auto Black 43mm


----------



## michael_m

Vintage straps work well with the Skin Diver...




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

Longines Avigation BigEye today. And a tribute to Delta Air Lines.
In 1987, as the result of a merger of Western Airlines and Delta Air Lines, I became a proud Delta employee, and served for 10 years until 1997. In 1990, a year after Delta's 60th Anniversary, each Delta employee was presented with a fine pictorial history of Delta Air Lines, by R.E.G. Davies. I still miss a lot of things about my airline career to this day.









Hope you all have a really good week!

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## michael_m

Got a package from Uncle Seiko...here is item 1 of 2...the Tire Tread strap...it's really nice, thin and makes the watch lightweight




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## michael_m

And 2 of 2...Bead of Rice bracelet with straight ends...



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daftpunk

Back on this today 









Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## comstar

I'm new to the Longines club, but bought one today for sentimental reasons. The odd thing is that in the past year, this is the cheapest watch I bought but getting the most joy out of it (vs. Pelagos, GS Spring Drive GMT, and Omega PO). Paid a few hundred for a 6 year old watch and I think it's stunning, the red detail circling the dial, the Arabic numerals (I prefer the full set over the newer 6-9-12 only) and who needs ceramic bezels! : ) Very pleased with this watch and have a feeling it will make it into my elite "keeper" club. A more costly watch doesn't always mean more happiness.


----------



## comstar

*Double*

.


----------



## michael_m

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## michael_m

"The Legend" will be joining soon...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand

Legend Diver


----------



## Heljestrand

Legend Diver 
View attachment 15199101


----------



## trailmix

Conquest Classic - my 45th birthday/pandemic purchase.


----------



## trailmix

Conquest Classic - my 45th birthday/pandemic purchase. Did up a thread - https://www.watchuseek.com/f405/conquest-classic-45th-pandemic-purchase-5198549.html


----------



## horologywonders

trailmix said:


> Conquest Classic - my 45th birthday/pandemic purchase.
> View attachment 15199485


love the yellow/camel nato strap with that white dial!


----------



## horologywonders

Currently rocking my 44mm blue-dial Hydroconquest


----------



## trailmix

thanks. yeah, was tired of red tinted brown leather on everything.


----------



## jaycwb




----------



## Stevaroni

73 chrono...


----------



## Quartersawn




----------



## michael_m

The Legend arrived yesterday...I heard the rotors of the Skin Diver and BigEye shake a little bit, like they were scared that they may not be worn again...we shall see










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rfortson

Heritage 1973 Chronograph









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## b.watcher

carlhaluss said:


> Thank You! You will not regret it, if you get one. I have told this story before: After I got the BigEye, I made the decision to sell two of my Omega Speedmaster models. I knew they would never get any wrist time. This is such an enjoyable watch to wear!


thanks, now i definately want one! but have to sell a couple others first in order to afford it. sadly i don't have any speedys around as you did, just some g shocks and a hydro conquest which i already sold recently. well, it's not a question of if, but when i'm gonna get it.


----------



## sailon01

My Record:


----------



## toolr

Heritage 1940


----------



## jaycwb

sailon01 said:


> My Record:
> View attachment 15205145


Hey, how long have you had this watch?

I am interested in this model, can you please share with us your feedback ?


----------



## jaycwb

toolr said:


> Heritage 1940


This one is pure class !!


----------



## fiskadoro

Just picked up the Heritage Classic with sector dial, and I like it very much.


----------



## trailmix

That sector dial is so nice. Tried one on before all the pandemic stuff happened. Really had a hard time giving it back.


----------



## michael_m

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## michael_m

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John Price

The reflection makes the dial look olive green - pretty cool look. Perhaps Longines should bring out a green dialed variant.



michael_m said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cottontop

Wittnauer was part of Longines from 1950 until 1995. This one, I believe, is from the early 1950's. I thought the Longines collectors would like to see it.
Joe


----------



## michael_m

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ryanb741

Just picked it up today.









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## michael_m

ryanb741 said:


> Just picked it up today.


Congrats! Mine says hello...it's a great watch!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiNola

Wearing my new 43MM conquest. I typically go smaller, but I felt like I had space for a larger white/silver faced watch and I love the conquest design.


----------



## ChiNola

Wearing my new 43MM conquest. I typically go smaller, but I felt like I had space for a larger white/silver faced watch and I love the conquest design.


----------



## Noelandry

44mm blue HydroQuest on B&B Horween leather strap.


----------



## rfortson

Heritage 1973 Chronograph









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## jaycwb




----------



## carlhaluss

"BigEye" Friday!


----------



## jaycwb




----------



## jaycwb




----------



## michael_m




----------



## riceknight

Longines Avigation A7 in Bronze


----------



## carlhaluss

Happy Canada Day from Vancouver, BC ! Celebrating with my BigEye:


----------



## jaycwb




----------



## carlhaluss

Been through many chronograph brands/models over the year. This BigEye is my favorite:


----------



## rrstd

After a strap swap, I also went with the Big Eye today.


----------



## LosAngelesTimer




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## b.watcher

Still choose that full metal bezel over the ceramic ones 









Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## xinxin

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## TimeDilation

Conquest Auto Black 43mm


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Incident




----------



## rrstd

Trying out a new strap on the Bigeye today


----------



## michael_m

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevaroni

73 chrono...


----------



## franco60

Heritage panda for me too. New arrival yesterday and haven't taken it off.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## michael_m

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Johnvibes

1946 8LN at on 22.5 mm wide, it is tiny but beautiful









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomc1944

My beautiful new Conquest VHP


----------



## mrplow25

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skim0039




----------



## jaycwb




----------



## fiskadoro

Heritage Classic


----------



## rfortson

fiskadoro said:


> Heritage Classic


Beautiful!

I'm wearing my Heritage 1973 chronograph 









Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## andsan




----------



## Tomc1944




----------



## Awesom-O 4000




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## jaycwb




----------



## mplsabdullah




----------



## jaycwb




----------



## TimeDilation




----------



## Birddog1

borchard929 said:


> Just received my first Longines in the mail today as part of trade with another WUS member. Very nice.
> View attachment 12427021


She's a beauty, congratulations!


----------



## Birddog1

Was my Grandfather's watch







.


----------



## carlhaluss

Longines Avigation BigEye one of my all time favorites!


----------



## carlhaluss

BigEye Friday!









Have a great start to the weekend everyone!


----------



## varunmk123

Longines Conquest GMT









Sent from my Mi MIX 2S using Tapatalk


----------



## Delta Watch USA

Matthew N said:


> Diver 1967
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


That is a lovely watch, I received this watch as a gift from my wife, for graduating with my MBA.


----------



## Delta Watch USA

carlhaluss said:


> BigEye Friday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great start to the weekend everyone!


The big eye ? chrono is a great watch


----------



## ToBeDetermined

I am so pleased with this watch....


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Quimbasto

On a nato.









Enviado do meu Mi 9T através do Tapatalk


----------



## Tomc1944




----------



## carlhaluss

Longines BigEye has so much personality, always manages to put a smile on my face!


----------



## maurofasciolo




----------



## NTJW

Still in honeymoon period


----------



## rfortson

1973 Heritage Column-wheel Chronograph









Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## michael_m

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RegularStormy

Trying out different straps


----------



## TimeDilation

Conquest Auto Black 43mm


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## mplsabdullah




----------



## DiverBob

35mm Conquest Heritage


----------



## myn5054

41mm









Enviado desde mi SM-G9600 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Hunterfate

Bigeye


----------



## excelerater




----------



## carlhaluss

BigEye on this Wednesday!


----------



## Epemor

Wore both today


----------



## MFoley1956

This is my 1st quartz watch in a long time and I am really enjoying it. I bought it on the bracelet because it seemed a better value, but I knew I would be trying out different straps. This one is the favorite for now.


----------



## Stimulus

This is my first Longines watch and I love the style! I bought it from the "estate collection" at a local jeweler in the Boston area, and at a reasonably good price. Despite a calibration within the past 18 months, the watch is nearly 5 minutes fast per day, so sending it for service soon. I also bought a used Orbita programmable winder from a Watchuseek denizen.

Sorry about the focus.


----------



## michael_m

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TimeDilation

Hydroconquest Automatic Ceramic in Grey 43mm


----------



## TimeDilation

Conquest Auto Black 43mm


----------



## jaycwb




----------



## jfk-ii

Conquest GMT today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stretch44

My first longines.


----------



## jaycwb




----------



## Kirkawall

Poifect day for a pilot chrono...


----------



## jayb63

Just received this one today. Very nice and the rubber strap is very comfortable.









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Olisuds

Longines Oposition Chronograph. Beaten up but well loved.


----------



## ChronoTraveler

New Spirit.


----------



## Sugman

At 39mm it's a little bit on the lower side of my preferred size, but I guess it works on this strap. Perhaps the contrast with the black strap makes the case look a little bigger than the matching bracelet. Who knows? In any case...


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## yooperguy

Sugman said:


> At 39mm it's a little bit on the lower side of my preferred size, but I guess it works on this strap. Perhaps the contrast with the black strap makes the case look a little bigger than the matching bracelet. Who knows? In any case...
> View attachment 15475526


Looks great! What strap is that and where can I find one?


----------



## Sugman

yooperguy said:


> Looks great! What strap is that and where can I find one?


Thanks. It's a Di-Modell Jumbo (20mm). I found it on Amazon for $31 (Di-Modell Jumbo 20mm Black Leather Watch Strap | Amazon.com). The vendor was Holben's Fine Watch Bands (Watch Straps - Holben's Fine Watch Bands). I have their Carbonio, too...nice.


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo




----------



## Sugman

Sugman said:


> At 39mm it's a little bit on the lower side of my preferred size, but I guess it works on this strap. Perhaps the contrast with the black strap makes the case look a little bigger than the matching bracelet. Who knows? In any case...
> View attachment 15475526


I decided to switch it up a little bit. It's hard finding anything I like in 19mm...that lug width sucks. I had a 20mm Hirsch Accent on another watch and thought I'd see if it would work on the HC. I may have found a winner! I've had this watch for years and always kept it on a bracelet. It's spent most of the last 2 years in a box. Putting on a strap has breathed new life into it.


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo

Sugman said:


> I decided to switch it up a little bit. It's hard finding anything I like in 19mm...that lug width sucks. I had a 20mm Hirsch Accent on another watch and thought I'd see if it would work on the HC. I may have found a winner! I've had this watch for years and always kept it on a bracelet. It's spent most of the last 2 years in a box. Putting on a strap has breathed new life into it.
> View attachment 15478427
> 
> View attachment 15478429


Looks great Sugman??. In regards to the lack of options for a 19mm lug width, have you thought about going bespoke/ custom for your straps? If you have not ventured into that realm, I advise you do but with caution, because once you start it's hard to stop ?. The great thing about going custom is you can always accommodate for the buckle width if you prefer for it to have a straight width all the way down with a different buckle or have it taper to the original buckle width. Plus the endless options of leathers and materials.


----------



## jaycwb




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## carlhaluss

BigEye


----------



## TimeDilation

Hydroconquest Automatic Ceramic in Grey 43mm


----------



## Sugman




----------



## jaycwb




----------



## Stevaroni

73 chrono...


----------



## Mrkizzle04

Super impressed with my latest pick up!


----------



## longerintervals

jaycwb said:


> View attachment 15495054


Awesome photo!


----------



## jaycwb

longerintervals said:


> Awesome photo!


Thanks


----------



## Barbababa




----------



## alfista




----------



## Lejaune

1940's Cal. 12.68z. Was cleaned and the mainspring replaced after sitting in my drawer for the last 20 some years.


----------



## fiskadoro

Heritage Classic Sector dial


----------



## ramzi2777

Beautiful!

Had this since last Saturday from Longines Oxford Street London after waiting for a month.

_Longines Heritage Military Marine Nationale_ L2.833.4.93.2 on Hirsch 19mm dark brown DUKE alligator embossed strap










Another picture


----------



## carlhaluss

BigEye


----------



## carlhaluss

ramzi2777 said:


> Beautiful!
> 
> Had this since last Saturday from Longines Oxford Street London after waiting for a month.
> 
> _Longines Heritage Military Marine Nationale_ L2.833.4.93.2 on Hirsch 19mm dark brown DUKE alligator embossed strap
> 
> View attachment 15504756
> 
> 
> Another picture
> 
> View attachment 15504761


That's a beauty! Currently one of my very favorite Longines. Congratulations!


----------



## Acadian1820

Today I'm wearing my Conquest VHP GMT, my first Longines watch and a recent purchase. I absolutely love this watch!


----------



## TimeDilation

Hydroconquest Automatic Ceramic in Grey 43mm


----------



## Sugman

Been wearing this one quite a bit, lately...


----------



## michael_m

LLD on a color 8 shell strap










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## glg

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## glg

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## glg

ramzi2777 said:


> Beautiful!
> 
> Had this since last Saturday from Longines Oxford Street London after waiting for a month.
> 
> _Longines Heritage Military Marine Nationale_ L2.833.4.93.2 on Hirsch 19mm dark brown DUKE alligator embossed strap
> 
> View attachment 15504756
> 
> 
> Another picture
> 
> View attachment 15504761


It's in my list for sure , what a beauty, enjoy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Kirkawall

Chilly weather means hot water bottles - and the super-legible BigEye chrono, of course...


----------



## TimeDilation

Conquest Automatic Black 43mm


----------



## Awesom-O 4000




----------



## RITinker

Hydroconquest ceramic. The rubber strap is fantastic.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lu..

my father's old 65 Longines....winds and still keeps great time....original strap (made from France).....supple and smells great !!!


----------



## Kirkawall

New season and new strap.


----------



## DiverBob




----------



## JPa

My one and only...


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## DiverBob




----------



## Awesom-O 4000




----------



## Johnvibes

On a bund









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob




----------



## Awesom-O 4000




----------



## glg

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## RITinker

My father-in-law's Longines. 1953 Caliber 19A according to the archives. Cased by Longines-Wittnauer in the USA.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TimeDilation

Happy Halloween! 🎃
Hydroconquest Automatic Ceramic in Grey 43mm


----------



## michael_m

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## myn5054

Hydro 41mm. Blue.









Enviado desde mi SM-G9600 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## glg

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## whatcar2012

Flagship Heritage


----------



## myn5054

41mm.









Enviado desde mi SM-G9600 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## glg

On blue 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TimeDilation




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Dracer




----------



## Birddog1

New to me moonphase chrono.


----------



## sunmoonstar.13

Birddog1 said:


> New to me moonphase chrono.


Congrats, this is a fantastic watch!


----------



## Birddog1

sunmoonstar.13 said:


> Congrats, this is a fantastic watch!


Hey thanks! I originally wanted the white dial but decided on the black with no regrets. I really like everything about this watch.


----------



## sunmoonstar.13

Birddog1 said:


> Hey thanks! I originally wanted the white dial but decided on the black with no regrets. I really like everything about this watch.


I like the black version because it has the roman numerals. I tried on the white dial version at an AD last year, but I needed my reading glasses to see all the detail on the dial!


----------



## jaycwb




----------



## AUTOmaniak




----------



## glg

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## glg

Blueblack

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## pnwyankee

My recently acquired Ultra-Chron


----------



## pnwyankee

Although I already own another Ultra-Chron, fell in love with the bracelet on this one


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo




----------



## sunmoonstar.13

oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo said:


> View attachment 15558586


Love this Heritage chrono!


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo

sunmoonstar.13 said:


> Love this Heritage chrono!


Thanks Mate ??.. it runs super smooth and of course the MonoPusher is something different than your standard Chrono's, hard to explain but I feel more connected to the watch when utilizing it, just seamless.


----------



## Graneworm

My only Longines Getting on a bit but I like it.






























Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## pnwyankee

oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo said:


> View attachment 15558579
> View attachment 15558580
> View attachment 15558581
> View attachment 15558583
> View attachment 15558584
> View attachment 15558585
> View attachment 15558586


That is a very attractive watch!


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo

pnwyankee said:


> That is a very attractive watch!


Thank you kindly! ??


----------



## JLittle

I wore this one this morning...










The Longines Master Collection


Discover the L2.909.4.92.0 automatic watch from the Longines Master Collection and let yourself be charmed by its alligator strap




www.longines.com


----------



## Moriarty678

Please help me identify this model
TIA


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo

Moriarty678 said:


> Please help me identify this model
> TIA
> View attachment 15560139
> View attachment 15560141


Not 100% certain but I believe it's similar to the female version Longines Cal. L.817- 4477817


----------



## Moriarty678

oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo said:


> Not 100% certain but I believe it's similar to the female version Longines Cal. L.817- 4477817


Thank you it looks similar without the date and I'm bit worried about the way how the Swiss made is in my dial 
I think this might be a counterfeit ?


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo

Moriarty678 said:


> Thank you it looks similar without the date and I'm bit worried about the way how the Swiss made is in my dial
> I think this might be a counterfeit ?


Yeah, sorry I can't really verify, vintage pieces are sometimes difficult to validate on pictures alone, good luck ??


----------



## TimeDilation




----------



## Moriarty678




----------



## Moriarty678

oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo said:


> Yeah, sorry I can't really verify, vintage pieces are sometimes difficult to validate on pictures alone, good luck ??


Please check the above picture I posted 
It says 7990


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo

Moriarty678 said:


> Please check the above picture I posted
> It says 7990


The Caliber L.263.2 movement looks to be authentic. The case also looks authentic; however, need a reference number to actually verify if its the original dial or just a swap, but based on just an eye test it looks authentic to me.


----------



## Moriarty678

oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo said:


> The Caliber L.263.2 movement looks to be authentic. The case also looks authentic; however, need a reference number to actually verify if its the original dial or just a swap, but based on just an eye test it looks authentic to me.


31784534 I think this is the serial number 
And when I searched with Longines 7990 (the number in back of backcase )
Some watches like this came


----------



## myn5054

Blue Hydroconquest 41mm
















Enviado desde mi SM-G9600 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss

BigEye Sunday today!


----------



## 6L35

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## S.L




----------



## jaycwb

6L35 said:


> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


I would love to have your feedback on this model. How does it wear ?


----------



## 6L35

jaycwb said:


> I would love to have your feedback on this model. How does it wear ?


Hi jaycwb, it wears bigger than a 42 mm Seiko because the L2L is 51,53 mm. I have a 19 cm wrist above the bone (and 18,5 cm below it), so I can wear it well. I chose to adjust it to wear it above the bone to have room enough in case of wrist swelling, because the bracelet doesn't have microadjustments. Its thickness of 16,45 mm is noticeable but it is harmonious relative to the other dimensions, it looks proportionate. The head is heavy, but the bracelet is thin and light. The weight is noticeable, but doable. I have slept wearing it with no issues.

Summarizing, it's a manly sports watch on a dressy bracelet.


----------



## 6L35

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## jaycwb

6L35 said:


> Hi jaycwb, it wears bigger than a 42 mm Seiko because the L2L is 51,53 mm. I have a 19 cm wrist above the bone (and 18,5 cm below it), so I can wear it well. I chose to adjust it to wear it above the bone to have room enough in case of wrist swelling, because the bracelet doesn't have microadjustments. Its thickness of 16,45 mm is noticeable but it is harmonious relative to the other dimensions, it looks proportionate. The head is heavy, but the bracelet is thin and light. The weight is noticeable, but doable. I have slept wearing it with no issues.
> 
> Summarizing, it's a manly sports watch on a dressy bracelet.


Thanks for the feedback @6L35


----------



## 6L35

jaycwb said:


> Thanks for the feedback @6L35


You are welcome!

I forgot to add that the bracelet fully articulates. Every piece is rectangular and independent from the adjacent ones, which makes it very flexible and comfortable.


----------



## Robotaz

Longines official website has some good sales in the shop. I noticed the monopusher chrono graphs appear to be OOS.


----------



## JLittle

Robotaz said:


> Longines official website has some good sales in the shop. I noticed the monopusher chrono graphs appear to be OOS.


And by good you mean ridiculously amazing!






Longines Holiday Shopping Event - 2 | Longines®


- Page 2




www.longines.com





There are watches with like $1500 off. And it's not like these are 4K watches with 1500 off.

There's one watch that normally goes for over 10K, and it's more than 4K off.


----------



## Birddog1

Yesterday and today, really enjoy wearing this Longines







.


----------



## LuxAurumque

Got my Longines Conquest Heritage back from service a couple of days ago. They changed the dial and handset to something slightly different from the watch I sent in for service. The dome of the dial is different and the hands are much thinner. I think I like these changes and the watch looks as sharp as it ever did. So sharp in fact, that I forgot to change the date.


----------



## michael_m

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## countb20

wearing my newest watch which I received last Friday, absolutely loving this timepiece.


----------



## 6L35

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## usclassic




----------



## DiverBob

LuxAurumque said:


> Got my Longines Conquest Heritage back from service a couple of days ago. They changed the dial and handset to something slightly different from the watch I sent in for service. The dome of the dial is different and the hands are much thinner. I think I like these changes and the watch looks as sharp as it ever did. So sharp in fact, that I forgot to change the date.
> View attachment 15572385


Nice  Is that the 40mm ? I have the 35mm


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## LuxAurumque

DiverBob said:


> Nice  Is that the 40mm ? I have the 35mm
> 
> View attachment 15578094


Thanks!  Always nice to see another Conquest Heritage around here.

The watch is in fact a 35mm, but the angle makes it look bigger. My small wrists don't really help either.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Quimbasto

LuxAurumque said:


> Got my Longines Conquest Heritage back from service a couple of days ago. They changed the dial and handset to something slightly different from the watch I sent in for service. The dome of the dial is different and the hands are much thinner. I think I like these changes and the watch looks as sharp as it ever did. So sharp in fact, that I forgot to change the date.
> View attachment 15572385


Can i ask u how much did u pais for service? Was on an authorized dealer? Thanks

Enviado do meu Mi 9T através do Tapatalk


----------



## JLittle




----------



## LuxAurumque

Quimbasto said:


> Can i ask u how much did u pais for service? Was on an authorized dealer? Thanks
> 
> Enviado do meu Mi 9T através do Tapatalk


My watch is still under warranty so I didn't pay anything for it. The dial and handset replacement was done without me asking for it. I can only assume that reattaching a lume-dot on the dial is much more time consuming than just replacing the dial altogether. Why they changed the handset is beyond me, but I am not complaining as I think I prefer the thinner contour of the new hands.

The watch was delivered to an authorized dealer, and was assesed and serviced by The Swatch Group in Norway.


----------



## usclassic




----------



## DiverBob




----------



## Foxgal

Still in love with my new Conquest Classic Auto


----------



## JLittle

Foxgal said:


> Still in love with my new Conquest Classic Auto
> 
> View attachment 15587663


Thats a beautiful watch...and a beautiful rock on the finger!


----------



## Foxgal

JLittle said:


> Thats a beautiful watch...and a beautiful rock on the finger!


Thank you....I'm a very lucky gal.


----------



## Cod Holliday

Foxgal said:


> Thank you....I'm a very lucky gal.


I was gonna say...

Your ring stole the show but someone beat me to it. Its a pretty watch too but yeah........


----------



## Foxgal

Cod Holliday said:


> I was gonna say...
> 
> Your ring stole the show but someone beat me to it. Its a pretty watch too but yeah........


Thank you! I've been taking so many wrist shots since getting my new watch... this time I couldn't help getting my wedding set in there too. It's very meaningful to me as the two side diamonds are my original engagement diamond and my mom's that she gave me just before she died. Because they slightly vary in size and color, I decided to put a colored stone between to minimize the difference.


----------



## Cod Holliday

Foxgal said:


> Thank you! I've been taking so many wrist shots since getting my new watch... this time I couldn't help getting my wedding set in there too. It's very meaningful to me as the two side diamonds are my original engagement diamond and my mom's that she gave me just before she died. Because they slightly vary in size and color, I decided to put a colored stone between to minimize the difference.


Very nice indeed. Wear them in great health always.


----------



## Bourb




----------



## Bourb

fiskadoro said:


> Just picked up the Heritage Classic with sector dial, and I like it very much.
> 
> View attachment 15215621


I just purchased one myself, an instant 'classic' in my opinion.


----------



## rfortson

1973 Heritage Chronograph 























Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## glg

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Philliphas

Just added this to the collection today! Was originally thinking it to be a catch and release but it's quickly growing on me. May have to open up a spot on the winder for this one!


----------



## Philliphas

glg said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I like that faux patina they gave that one!


----------



## argonaute2

Just got this. My first Longines, but definitely not my last


----------



## Heljestrand

Legend Diver on leather


----------



## cratercraver

The Longines column wheel chronographs are really well done.


----------



## michael_m

This didn't sell yet so I figured I'd wind it up again...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RLC

1987 Hour Angle


----------



## Philliphas




----------



## usclassic

Wishing you all a safe and happy.....


----------



## RLC

Merry Christmas to me...👍
Longines Super Thin 1970, caliber 428, 17J, manual wind Longines Mesh Bracelet.


----------



## cathodical

Love seeing all of these Longine pieces!


----------



## Heljestrand

Boxing Day


----------



## michael_m

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Heljestrand

Back on the OEM Sailcloth strap with Factory pin-buckle.


----------



## Vallée de Joux -

oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo said:


> View attachment 15636556


Thats one of my favorite Longines!

The "mini-pulsations dial" I call it.. 

Great looking piece!


----------



## D-Mac

Having a bit of an M theme today. M's watch in Spectre and M's porcelain bulldog Jack given to Bond in Skyfall.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman




----------



## briangray

.


----------



## dsbe90

I just got this flat brown strap in the mail today.










Not enough pictures of the Longines Heritage Conquest out there. I'm trying to fix that.


----------



## dsbe90

Just got this mesh in the mail. Loving the new mesh but I think the brown strap brings out the warmth of the dial a little better. Longines Conquest Heritage 35mm with acrylic (reissue and not the limited edition).


----------



## dsbe90

I got the picture I wanted!


----------



## TimeDilation




----------



## Tomc1944

My new Hydroconquest Chronograph. Love it.


----------



## michael_m

Skin Diver...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## MFoley1956

I decided not to use the original bracelet on this 43mm VHP. This is an alligator from Globalwatchband. 
The bracelet was the most difficult to work with I have ever tried. The end links are sharp as razors and so tightly fitted it is nearly impossible to get them in and out without a proper set of jeweler's tools.


----------



## michael_m

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaycwb




----------



## Sugman




----------



## BoardMike

Loving my Spirit!


----------



## andsan




----------



## jaycwb




----------



## TimeDilation

Hydroconquest Automatic Ceramic in Grey 43mm


----------



## matkinson814




----------



## NocturnalWatch

Arrived today, new Spirit 42mm.


----------



## BoardMike

Been wearing this every day since I got it! Stuck it on rubber for a bit!


----------



## b2s

My lasted acquisition, LLD Bronze. It came in with brown leather strap, but I prefer this green nato way better, which is provided with the whole package....


----------



## Heljestrand

LLD


----------



## carlhaluss

BigEye Friday!


----------



## D-Mac

Longines Heritage Conquest









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## b2s




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Tomc1944




----------



## michael_m

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomc1944




----------



## Sugman




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## TimeDilation




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## michael_m

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drhr




----------



## Yamidan

drhr said:


> View attachment 15698162


This MMN is captivating, I think it may even be the last watch I ever buy. 
The dial is just vintage enough to appeal to the retro side of me and the modern materials and hand shape are perfect for day to day wear.


----------



## drhr

Yamidan said:


> This MMN is captivating, I think it may even be the last watch I ever buy.
> The dial is just vintage enough to appeal to the retro side of me and the modern materials and hand shape are perfect for day to day wear.


Completely agree . . . when I first saw a photo I knew I had to have it, just glad it isn't any larger cause it wouldn't have worked out. When I first got it, I wore it so often and so long that my other watches thought I had relegated them to the deep freeze


----------



## listorene12

andsan said:


> View attachment 15666408


Is this a vintage model or a reissue? The condition is fantastic if it's vintage.


----------



## oscmsw

Love it!


----------



## ivanos

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Johnvibes

1942 Linen dial.









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## listorene12

Johnvibes said:


> 1942 Linen dial.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


Beautiful linen dials are some of my favourite dials.


----------



## carlhaluss

BigEye!


----------



## jaycwb




----------



## Pogamasing

I bought this L4.661.2 about 20 years ago. Still in the rotation!


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## danshort

New acquisition for me and my first Longines. I'm a little surprised about how large it wears for a 40mm case. It's a stunning watch but would be even better for me if it was a couple mm smaller. I still think it will be a keeper though


----------



## NocturnalWatch




----------



## D-Mac

Working from home with the Longines Heritage Conquest























Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ck13

Feat. Four legged friend









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## karwath




----------



## raoulzvolfoni

A vintage Flagship cal.6922


----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## njkobb

Love the Telemetre. The dial looks ceramic and the snail dial is awesome.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sunmoonstar.13

njkobb said:


> Love the Telemetre. The dial looks ceramic and the snail dial is awesome.


Such a great looking watch!


----------



## eleven pass

Really enjoying the Presence with suede!


----------



## ToBeDetermined

Amateur photo compared to such excellent shots on this line, but...the wine and watch were right.


----------



## jaycwb




----------



## SWilly67

Always happy when I pull this one from the box


----------



## trh77

Just arrived today!


----------



## sunmoonstar.13

trh77 said:


> Just arrived today!


Congrats! Looks terrific on your wrist.

The LLD on mesh has been on my wishlist for ages. Sigh...


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## mojorison_75




----------



## ToBeDetermined

Introducing - Longines Avigation BigEye Titanium Blue Dial (Specs & Price)


Longines' cool vintage pilot's chronograph, sportier and bolder than ever before. Say hello to the new Longines Avigation BigEye Titanium & Blue Dial.




monochrome-watches.com




Look what they've done - wow!


----------



## sunmoonstar.13

ToBeDetermined said:


> Introducing - Longines Avigation BigEye Titanium Blue Dial (Specs & Price)
> 
> 
> Longines' cool vintage pilot's chronograph, sportier and bolder than ever before. Say hello to the new Longines Avigation BigEye Titanium & Blue Dial.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> monochrome-watches.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look what they've done - wow!


Very nice! I expect this will be quite popular.


----------



## jaycwb




----------



## jhdscript

*Longines HydroConquest Chronographe*
*


  




*


----------



## Skellig

My only Longines but that "Spirit" is sooo nice. Have a great weekend everyone.


----------



## trh77

My only Longines.


----------



## trh77

sunmoonstar.13 said:


> Congrats! Looks terrific on your wrist.
> 
> The LLD on mesh has been on my wishlist for ages. Sigh...


Thank you! I think this one might be a keeper.


----------



## jopo1

Longines cal.12.68 N from 1943


----------



## NocturnalWatch

My one and only, Spirit 42


----------



## Tomc1944




----------



## chillyk




----------



## ped

My #1 for 12 years now


----------



## RITinker

Hydroconquest 41mm w/ceramic bezel

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gerry.GEG

1832


----------



## aprameya2k

A watch with complications to match a day full of complications.. Master collection today









Sent from my SM-N976B using Tapatalk


----------



## IAvictorinox

Freshly delivered today. My entry into Longines. The extract from the archive places this one in France in Feb 2003.


----------



## TimeDilation




----------



## sunmoonstar.13

TimeDilation said:


> View attachment 15759065


Longines Pop Art!


----------



## NocturnalWatch




----------



## D-Mac

Longines Conquest Heritage
















Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## riff raff

My Hydroconquest should be back from service tomorrow, I miss it! (Paul Auten at PR&S did the work).


----------



## MDT IT

Legend and Italian spring


----------



## IAvictorinox

I can't seem to take it off!


----------



## NakedYoga




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## SWilly67

Good to be wearing my Long Jeans today.










I may pick these up to accompany...










Long. Jeans. Oh come on, I kid, I kid.


----------



## riff raff

Hydroconquest back in the wrist, heading down my favorite curvy road, thru Catoctin State Park (near Camp David).


----------



## jaycwb




----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## NocturnalWatch




----------



## sleepyhead123

Suspect this is not Longines' bread and butter. When I bought it the salespeople (not person, all the people in the store) wasn't aware of it and I had to show them in their catalog.


----------



## ilkerhos

Tried this one today. Not a fan of the strap (it was a little bit too stiff for my taste) and the typical long lugs. But overall I really enjoyed the tuxedo dial. It is a beautiful reissue from Longines. Looking forward to try out the chrono version too























SM-G973F cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo

The impeccable smooth action of the Longines Chrono MonoPusher...


----------



## Hizami_83

My Longines Heritage 1973. Not what I wear today, just want share this beauty.
















Sent from my VIE-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## IAvictorinox

I stole from her watch box for a change!


----------



## Johnvibes

"But overall I really enjoyed the tuxedo dial. It is a beautiful reissue from Longines." And here is my original from 1943.










Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch

Pilot on a rubber strap. Sacrilege


----------



## sleepyhead123

Going all casual with my jeans at work today.


----------



## trh77

My only


----------



## Flicker




----------



## sleepyhead123

A much more stereotypical forum watch, a diver.


----------



## D-Mac

Longines Conquest Heritage









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## argonaute2




----------



## Stretch44




----------



## naganaga

Wearing this beautiful Longines Hydroconquest to ward off the Monday blues.

I went for this particular watch because I wanted a diver that wasn't too large for my small wrists and found this 39mm which is compact and comfortable with fantastic wrist presence.

Keeps amazing good time, seems to have gained a little over a second since I last set it about 4 months back.









Colourful Instagram Login • Instagram and Monochromatic Instagram Login • Instagram


----------



## michael_m

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaycwb




----------



## Alfa2600

Longines HC 41 my new daily driver. Had it a couple of weeks now, great looking watch and keeping good time now its settled in. Such a shame about the cheap pressed steel clasp and push pin braclet though, this watch deserves better. I'm sure this is Swatch group accounting thing as I know Longines can do so much better.


----------



## LuxAurumque

After years of searching without luck, I finally picked up the Conquest Heritage 1954-2014 edition. The condition is as new and the leather strap still needs to be worn in. I could not be happier!


----------



## sunmoonstar.13

LuxAurumque said:


> After years of searching without luck, I finally picked up the Conquest Heritage 1954-2014 edition. The condition is as new and the leather strap still needs to be worn in. I could not be happier!
> View attachment 15798157


Looks great!


----------



## andsan




----------



## sailon01

My Record 38.5


----------



## aladdin.hassan

naganaga said:


> Wearing this beautiful Longines Hydroconquest to ward off the Monday blues.
> 
> I went for this particular watch because I wanted a diver that wasn't too large for my small wrists and found this 39mm which is compact and comfortable with fantastic wrist presence.
> 
> Keeps amazing good time, seems to have gained a little over a second since I last set it about 4 months back.
> View attachment 15794359
> 
> 
> Colourful Instagram Login • Instagram and Monochromatic Instagram Login • Instagram


U wanna say this watch gained just 1 sec over 4 months!!

R u sure about that??!

I'm sorry but this is so untrue to believe!!

Sent from my Mi9 Pro 5G using Tapatalk


----------



## Johnvibes

Most days I'll have a vintage Longines on.









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## BROkerNNN

jaycwb said:


>


Very cool close shots


----------



## naganaga

aladdin.hassan said:


> U wanna say this watch gained just 1 sec over 4 months!!
> 
> R u sure about that??!
> 
> I'm sorry but this is so untrue to believe!!
> 
> Sent from my Mi9 Pro 5G using Tapatalk


I don't have a timegrapher but I do a visual check. I.e. open time.is on my phone and look at my watch face.

It's probably 2 secs ahead but not much more allowing for some latency/mistake.

I can check again when I next wear it. 

Colourful Instagram Login • Instagram and Monochromatic Instagram Login • Instagram


----------



## argonaute2




----------



## RLC

1987 Lindbergh hour Angle Ref# L989.2


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## rfortson

andsan said:


> View attachment 15798380


Simply gorgeous!


----------



## rfortson

Johnvibes said:


> Most days I'll have a vintage Longines on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


Classic! I love it.


----------



## michael_m

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andsan




----------



## b.watcher

Older model, still keeps fantastic time, still a looker 🙂


----------



## RLC

1944 Longines 18k Rose Gold, Ref. 5673 Cal. 37 M


----------



## SWilly67

Oh ya boy, love the LLD.


----------



## NocturnalWatch

Spirit


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## D-Mac

Longines Conquest Heritage























Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Johnvibes

Tiny two tone 1942, caliber 8.68N, also called 8LN in the USA. With dimensions of only 23mm x 34.5 x 9, I usually keep it on a bund.
















Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## caddybill




----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## mojorison_75

I almost impulsively sold this just recently. Luckily I realized I was making a foolish mistake, so on the wrist it went today.


----------



## NocturnalWatch




----------



## argonaute2




----------



## SWilly67

WFH LLD


----------



## Stevaroni




----------



## jaycwb




----------



## jaycwb




----------



## Stevaroni




----------



## naganaga

Hump day Hydroconquest!

This 39mm watch is compact and is super comfortable on my small wrists. The superb sunburst dial; the oversized numerals at 6, 9, and 12; and the unique hands set make it a very attractive watch for everyday wear. 
















Technicolour Instagram Login • Instagram

Monochromatic Instagram Login • Instagram


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Flicker

Marine Nationale


----------



## Baka1969




----------



## TimeDilation




----------



## michael_m

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Johnvibes

how do I remove this?


----------



## Johnvibes




----------



## spurs90

39mm Conquest off the bracelet









Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Johnvibes




----------



## sunmoonstar.13

Johnvibes said:


> View attachment 15874045


Awesome looking piece! Love the case shape and that font is quite unique. Check out that 8!

What's the diameter? I'm guessing 34mm?

Do you know what year it was made?


----------



## ricxw

First post!
Feeling blue about the Olympics...


----------



## Johnvibes

sunmoonstar.13 said:


> Awesome looking piece! Love the case shape and that font is quite unique. Check out that 8!
> What's the diameter? I'm guessing 34mm?
> Do you know what year it was made?


Hi, It was invoiced to Zipper in Poland on 1/9/1929. Most people call this a "trench watch." The dial is enamel, so it will never patina or fade. The dials are susceptible to cracking, but mine is in pretty good shape.

The case is silver, 32mm wide and 10 mm thick. It takes a 21mm band, but since it has wire lugs, the band has to be the old style, no spring bars.

I do wear it, but carefully, there is no shock protection or water resistance. The only quirk this movement has it that it should only be wound in the forwards direction.
John


----------



## sunmoonstar.13

Johnvibes said:


> Hi, It was invoiced to Zipper in Poland on 1/9/1929. Most people call this a "trench watch." The dial is enamel, so it will never patina or fade. The dials are susceptible to cracking, but mine is in pretty good shape.
> 
> The case is silver, 32mm wide and 10 mm thick. It takes a 21mm band, but since it has wire lugs, the band has to be the old style, no spring bars.
> 
> I do wear it, but carefully, there is no shock protection or water resistance. The only quirk this movement has it that it should only be wound in the forwards direction.
> John


For a watch that's 92 years old, it's in remarkably good condition. I hope the piece brings you many more years of enjoyment.


----------



## sunmoonstar.13

Johnvibes said:


> View attachment 15874045


I just happened to spot an old Longines print advertisement from 1927 for sale on eBay that shows a pocket watch version of your trench watch:










1927 Longines: 5 Aviation Successes Vintage Print Ad | eBay


----------



## Johnvibes

sunmoonstar.13 said:


> I just happened to spot an old Longines print advertisement from 1927 for sale on eBay that shows a pocket watch version of your trench watch:
> 
> View attachment 15874879
> 
> 
> 1927 Longines: 5 Aviation Successes Vintage Print Ad | eBay


Very nice find ?


----------



## RLC

Longines Super Thin 1970, caliber 428, 17J, manual wind, OEM Mesh bracelet.


----------



## b.watcher




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## sleepyhead123

The Longines for the modern man.


----------



## argonaute2




----------



## sleepyhead123

I'm feeling mysterious today . . .


----------



## 007IOU

1938 Military Heritage


----------



## booboobear

Longines Conquest VHP GMT, about 8 hours old.


----------



## michael_m

LSD&#8230;










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flicker

Marine Nationale


----------



## Flicker

Marine Nationale - change of strap from last pic ...


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## MFoley1956

I wasn't sure about this VHP at first. Didn't like the bracelet. Trying it on lots of different straps and it's starting to grow on me.


----------



## Tickclic

Just got this case measures 43mm. Under magnification the dial looks original ,just seems out of character for Longines.
No springbars, has 4 tiny screws into the pin securing the strap. Will that help me date this watch?
Any info would be great! I do have contact info for Longines archives which I will contact.
Thanks, Jim


----------



## carlhaluss




----------



## caktaylor




----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo




----------



## TimeDilation




----------



## matkinson814

Master moonphase


----------



## ETA2824-2

Longines Conquest


----------



## ETA2824-2

A couple:


----------



## andsan




----------



## TicTocTach

1971 Ultronic tuning fork movement running at -0.5 seconds/day. Pretty good for a 50-year old!


----------



## Darlinboy

An oldie - '59 Longines 6263


----------



## Jay Hallsworth

Longines Navigation Watch









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TimeDilation




----------



## drhr




----------



## b.watcher




----------



## michael_m

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## michael_m

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## D-Mac

Longines Conquest Heritage
















Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## JohnM67

Silver Arrow again today.


----------



## carlhaluss

BigEye Monday!


----------



## carlhaluss

JohnM252 said:


> View attachment 15934268
> 
> 
> View attachment 15934269


Absolutely brilliant! Congratulations! These are the first real life photos I have seen. Such a beauty. Looks perfect on your wrist!


----------



## JohnM67

carlhaluss said:


> Absolutely brilliant! Congratulations! These are the first real life photos I have seen. Such a beauty. Looks perfect on your wrist!


Thank you. I got the first one in Kuwait. A few arrived at midday on Thursday. I was at the boutique at 3pm and walked out with it on my wrist twenty minutes later.


----------



## naganaga

My main watches insta account suwadaini is one year old today! Thank you, my friends!

Celebrating the first year of Instagram watch posting, wearing my Longines Hydroconquest for hump day
















Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## grenert

*JohnM252, *Thanks for posting those. They're the first real-life photos I've seen of the Silver Arrow. It looks fantastic! My AD still doesn't have it in stock yet. Would you mind measuring the lug to lug distance? The diameter looks good for my 6.25" wrist, but I worry the lugs may hang over too far.
Any impressions on it so far?


----------



## JohnM67

2021 Silver Arrow.


----------



## JohnM67

grenert said:


> *JohnM252, *Thanks for posting those. They're the first real-life photos I've seen of the Silver Arrow. It looks fantastic! My AD still doesn't have it in stock yet. Would you mind measuring the lug to lug distance? The diameter looks good for my 6.25" wrist, but I worry the lugs may hang over too far.
> Any impressions on it so far?


A rough measurement gives it as 48mm. But that's misleading as the lugs curve down and kind of hug the wrist. Meaning that the lug to lug appears shorter than it actually is.
I'm fairly confident you'll be ok with it.
My wrist is 7.25 if that helps.
It's very wearable and slim.


----------



## PaulB73

Hydroconquest 41mm, ceramic bezel model


----------



## argonaute2




----------



## MDT IT

❤


----------



## Tickclic

The seller said it was made in1926 . Perfect porcelain dial and overall amazingly great shape. Is this model called 3 Star? Any info would be greatly appreciated .Looking for a suitable and appropriate strap, comparable to what it would have come with originally.. Thanks


----------



## rationaltime

That is a beauty. I hope you will post more photos.


Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## caktaylor




----------



## Robert999




----------



## TimeDilation




----------



## b.watcher

I think this really works on an integrated braclet as well


----------



## Sugman




----------



## michael_m

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## michael_m

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sleepyhead123




----------



## K42

Really enjoying the Conquest. I should have stopped over thinking it and picked this up sooner.


----------



## ETA2824-2

Longines Master Collection in B&W (Archive May 2021)


----------



## sleepyhead123

My one legged long jeans today.


----------



## Baka1969

This just in.


----------



## caktaylor




----------



## michael_m

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sleepyhead123

The concisely named Longines 180th Anniversary Column-Wheel Single Push-Piece Chronograph. It just rolls off the tongue.


----------



## sleepyhead123

Going desk diving today! Luckily only went 299 mm deep so I should be fine. What a workout!


----------



## Awesom-O 4000

Heritage chrono, rose gold hands, on Delugs Oxblood


----------



## sleepyhead123

Feeling special. Wearing some gold jeans today.


----------



## michael_m

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ETA2824-2

Longines Conquest from 1970:


----------



## SWilly67

LLD on the OEM strap.


----------



## RegularStormy

Some would call it "ridiculously small"


----------



## TimeDilation

Conquest Automatic Black


----------



## jaycwb




----------



## Mr. James Duffy




----------



## argonaute2




----------



## K42

Still enjoying the 39mm Conquest.


----------



## glg

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ghost Chilli




----------



## ETA2824-2

LHC 43:


----------



## ETA2824-2

My blue Orient Mako I - worn left - together with my black Longines Hydro Conquest - worn right.


----------



## Ten past ten

This one.









Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ten past ten

One more pic.









Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## columela

Today the Longines Master collection chrono moon phase with a summer bracelet 









Have a nice day


----------



## ETA2824-2

LMC B&W


----------



## ETA2824-2

Classic Longines Conquest dresser from the year 1970. The watch was restored at St. Imier
by Longines. The movement is a Longines 706 which is handwound. It delivers a stunning
precision. Longines is investing a lot in its horological heritage. I love it and it strengthens the brand!


----------



## Baka1969




----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## ETA2824-2

Longines Conquest. Last day today for the time being. 🧡


----------



## TimeDilation




----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo




----------



## rkesey

Fresh off the mail truck...


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## SWilly67

LLD in the 613 today.


----------



## b.watcher

Just can t take it off my wrist again🤷‍♂️


----------



## govdubspeedgo

just picked this up









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## jopo1

Longines - civilian version cal. 15.26, with Porcelain Dial. It was invoiced on 18 November 1939 to the company Weinstabl, which was at that time agent for Czechoslovakia.


----------



## Stevaroni




----------



## govdubspeedgo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## plohmann




----------



## Flicker

Marine Nationale


----------



## NocturnalWatch

Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## michael_m

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MFoley1956

Just delivered. I was back and forth between the three-hander and the chrono. I think I chose the right one. This is the 42mm version.


----------



## ETA2824-2

MFoley1956 said:


> I think I chose the right one. This is the 42mm version.


I tend to agree! Very good choice! 😃


----------



## horgo99

New shoes today for what I affectionately refer to as the "Bronzgines"...


----------



## D-Mac

Longines Conquest Heritage and Golden Evening - The Dreadnought by Montague Dawson









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Cod Holliday

glg said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Oh wow that's a beauty. Is there a reference #?


----------



## jascolli

Flicker said:


> Marine Nationale
> 
> View attachment 16068156
> 
> 
> View attachment 16068157


I really like that. It's on my radar. Could you post a lume shot?


----------



## jascolli

This just arrived today


























3


----------



## andsan




----------



## jascolli

b.watcher said:


> Just can t take it off my wrist again🤷‍♂️
> View attachment 16042125


I can understand why.... its gorgeous!


----------



## b.watcher

jascolli said:


> I can understand why.... its gorgeous!


Thank you very much! it really has become my favourite watch. and the braclet i ordered from longines directly is on of the most comfortable i've ever worn. an absolut keeper! both the watch and the braclet


----------



## Flicker

jascolli said:


> I really like that. It's on my radar. Could you post a lume shot?


This shows the lume ...






However, personally I haven't ever seen the lume glow. So, I wouldn't buy it for the lume if that is important to you. Love the watch though and enjoy wearing it. I'd recommend it.


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## TimeDilation

Conquest Automatic Black


----------



## Cod Holliday

jascolli said:


> This just arrived today
> 
> View attachment 16079423
> 
> 
> View attachment 16079424
> 
> 
> View attachment 16079425
> 3


I am really smitten by this silver variant. Gorgeous. Would love to hear more thoughts. Keep them live coming.


----------



## jascolli

Cod Holliday said:


> I am really smitten by this silver variant. Gorgeous. Would love to hear more thoughts. Keep them live coming.


Here's a lume shot. It's insane...


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Stevaroni




----------



## Orsoni




----------



## sleepyhead123




----------



## Okapi001

Lindbergh's watch.


----------



## sleepyhead123




----------



## scbond

Absolutely in love!!


----------



## Cod Holliday

scbond said:


> Absolutely in love!!


I am in love with your watch without owning it


----------



## tmoore

scbond said:


> Absolutely in love!!


That looks familiar...
I like this one so much I just ordered another one in chronograph and with a bracelet.


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## tmoore




----------



## sleepyhead123




----------



## omegagmt

First 5 minutes with it. Thought I'd enjoy a Modelo for the occasion. This pic doesn't show the beautiful blue on the dial. Love the strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tmoore




----------



## sleepyhead123

Look at that! I'm wearing a common one for once!


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## pizza_dog

New for me this week. My first Longines.


----------



## TJ Boogie




----------



## Robotaz

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 16107795


I love how the seconds subdial doesn't interfere with the overall design. I hear that complaint a LOT on WUS and have for years.


----------



## omegagmt

sleepyhead123 said:


> Look at that! I'm wearing a common one for once!
> 
> View attachment 16106920


Is this an original mesh or aftermarket?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sleepyhead123

omegagmt said:


> Is this an original mesh or aftermarket?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's the OEM.


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## TicTocTach

1973







Ultronic - 0.5 seconds per day over the last 14 weeks.


----------



## omegagmt

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## argonaute2




----------



## jaycwb




----------



## c3p0




----------



## tmoore

Good morning...


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## b.watcher

Definately my weekend watch. The two days in the week when i couldn t care less about the fact what date it is 😁


----------



## TimeDilation




----------



## debicks

TimeDilation said:


> View attachment 16134307


Man, I have to follow you on IG. Your pics are 🔥


----------



## TimeDilation

debicks said:


> Man, I have to follow you on IG. Your pics are 🔥


Thank you so much, you are too kind! 🙏🏻


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo




----------



## TJ Boogie

Wow at the last several!!


----------



## tmoore

oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo said:


> View attachment 16140312
> View attachment 16140313
> View attachment 16140314
> View attachment 16140316
> View attachment 16140317


One of my favs


----------



## jaycwb

oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo said:


> View attachment 16140312
> View attachment 16140313
> View attachment 16140314
> View attachment 16140316
> View attachment 16140317


Hi,
How long had you have this watch ? HOw is the patina of the bronze ? Can you please give me a feedback ?


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo

jaycwb said:


> Hi,
> How long had you have this watch ? HOw is the patina of the bronze ? Can you please give me a feedback ?


Hi, sure, so I have had the watch for about almost a year now and I absolutely love it. The gradient fume dial is absolutely beautiful and the green is a great balance with the Bronze. Additionally, I love the fact it has a no date, to include the railroad indices the dial transition is simple, clear and legible. In regards to the patina it's great, I'm not sure if they use more copper than tin but its developing a very even and warm patina. Out of all my bronze watches the patina has developed the slowest, which is a plus if you want to keep it that way but you can always restart the process all over again with some baking soda and lemon if you want.


----------



## omegagmt

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## tmoore

Fitness watch this morning, now some spirit for the rest of the day...


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## JohnM67

This again.


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## tmoore

Master Collection Moon Phase...(+0.5 s/d)


----------



## debicks

JohnM252 said:


> View attachment 16146533


Love these watches. I wish they weren't discontinued.


----------



## jaycwb

oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo said:


> Hi, sure, so I have had the watch for about almost a year now and I absolutely love it. The gradient fume dial is absolutely beautiful and the green is a great balance with the Bronze. Additionally, I love the fact it has a no date, to include the railroad indices the dial transition is simple, clear and legible. In regards to the patina it’s great, I’m not sure if they use more copper than tin but its developing a very even and warm patina. Out of all my bronze watches the patina has developed the slowest, which is a plus if you want to keep it that way but you can always restart the process all over again with some baking soda and lemon if you want.


Thanks for your feedback !


----------



## govdubspeedgo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ETA2824-2

Master Collection Moonphase with a L687.2 inside:


----------



## sailon01

Record


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## JohnM67

Same again today.


----------



## mauhip

Sent from my moto g(8) plus using Tapatalk


----------



## pizza_dog

I posted in the VHP thread about wanting to swap the butterfly clasp on the bracelet to something else. Didn’t get that to work, but I tried out this Uncle Seiko beads of rice bracelet (made to fit the Alpinist line) I had kicking around and it works remarkably well.

Wish the end link was a bit longer, but the curves are almost flush to the case and follow the lugs right on.


----------



## TimeDilation




----------



## ETA2824-2

LHC 43 mm and 190 grams:


----------



## MDT IT

Tje Legend..


----------



## drjd162

Spirit Titanium.


----------



## TJ Boogie

drjd162 said:


> Spirit Titanium.


Absolute beauty, looks fantastic!


----------



## ETA2824-2

Partnerlook with LHCs. 43 mm black and 39 mm blue.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## mauhip

Sent from my moto g(8) plus using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## TimeDilation




----------



## JonasK16

My new Spirit!







)


----------



## mkws

Spirit 40mm


----------



## c3p0




----------



## pizza_dog




----------



## sailon01

Lot's of great watches! Love Longines, here's my 38.5mm Record.


----------



## BevHillsTrainer




----------



## Grndhog89

sailon01 said:


> Lot's of great watches! Love Longines, here's my 38.5mm Record.
> View attachment 16191786


Glad to see someone is wearing the Record. For a line that preceded the Spirit that was all COSC certified with a silicon hairspring I don't understand the lack of love for the Record line. I am considering the white dial with Roman numerals on bracelet as my daily office watch.


----------



## sailon01

I don't understand it either but no matter, its a great watch with just outstanding build quality and accuracy to match. I swear I have quartz watches that are less accurate!



Grndhog89 said:


> Glad to see someone is wearing the Record. For a line that preceded the Spirit that was all COSC certified with a silicon hairspring I don't understand the lack of love for the Record line. I am considering the white dial with Roman numerals on bracelet as my daily office watch.


----------



## RLC

One of my FAVORITES....
Longines Lindbergh hour Angle 60th Anniversary 1927-1987 Ref #L989.2


----------



## sleepyhead123

I've cycled back to my unpopular (read not diver) Longines again.


----------



## Grndhog89

sleepyhead123 said:


> I've cycled back to my unpopular (read not diver) Longines again.
> 
> View attachment 16201067


That one is nice but from what I understand it is very thick. Great deal though for all the complications and retrograde seconds.


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo




----------



## sleepyhead123

Yet another not diver.


----------



## sleepyhead123

Grndhog89 said:


> That one is nice but from what I understand it is very thick. Great deal though for all the complications and retrograde seconds.


It is. It is my thickest at 16.2. That said, I'm a thin watch person. I don't consider a watch thin until it is <7mm, and my thinness is <3mm. So if I can handle it, I'm pretty sure everyone else around here who consider 10mm "thin" can handle it.


----------



## TimeDilation




----------



## sleepyhead123

Yet another old style Longines.


----------



## Robotaz

sleepyhead123 said:


> Yet another old style Longines.
> 
> View attachment 16206943


Those mono pushers are sweet.


----------



## Grndhog89

sleepyhead123 said:


> Yet another old style Longines.
> 
> View attachment 16206943


That is beautiful.


----------



## saint-lnd

This simple looking Master collection this weekend.


----------



## leftnose

Not for flipping


----------



## nick10




----------



## sleepyhead123

Just a basic one today.


----------



## nick10




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## sleepyhead123

A pretty common one today.


----------



## nick10




----------



## RLC

Longines Super Thin 1970, caliber 428, 17J


----------



## nick10




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Robotaz

sleepyhead123 said:


> Just a basic one today.
> 
> View attachment 16209161


Seems almost perfectly laid out.


----------



## Maxgus




----------



## RLC

1832...


----------



## nick10

http://imgur.com/04RGGkZ


----------



## ETA2824-2

There is not other activity that lowers blood-pressure more than setting up the Master Collection Moonphase.


----------



## Eisenhorn76




----------



## nick10




----------



## jfk-ii

Longines Conquest GMT - durable everyday watch. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chief_D

Runs +1spd for me and good looks to boot. Only downside is that it shares a wrist with an SMP, and well…yeah.


----------



## SWilly67

LLD in the 613.


----------



## TimeDilation




----------



## nick10




----------



## Maxgus




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## mkws

Longines Spirit 40mm, now on a custom-made strap by 7T2 Straps


----------



## vanilla.coffee




----------



## ETA2824-2

Longines Master Collection


----------



## nick10




----------



## jaycwb




----------



## nick10




----------



## armandob

LLD










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nick10

Christmas is coming!


----------



## mauhip

Sent from my moto g(8) plus using Tapatalk


----------



## TradeKraft




----------



## nick10




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## TicTocTach

1973…


----------



## krstin

LLD No Date was on the wrist for the weekend.


----------



## nick10




----------



## tmoore




----------



## Maxgus




----------



## JohnM67

Conquest 39mm.


----------



## nick10




----------



## tmoore

Master Collection Moonphase...


----------



## TimeDilation




----------



## johnnyboots

Late afternoon vibes with the Legend Diver


----------



## mjc1

VHP
















Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## ETA2824-2

LHC 43 mm


----------



## tmoore

Full moon'ish tonight....


----------



## Thunder1

Ending my work week w/ a chrono..


----------



## ETA2824-2

tmoore said:


> Full moon'ish tonight....


Was two days ago.


----------



## wam22

Just picked this up Saturday.


----------



## tmoore

Spirit...


----------



## tmoore

wam22 said:


> Just picked this up Saturday.
> View attachment 16254157


I want one of these bad. The fly back seconds I bet are a sight to behold.


----------



## r00ski

A first from the brand for me


----------



## tmoore




----------



## nick10




----------



## Maxgus




----------



## Tomc1944




----------



## Robert999




----------



## tmoore




----------



## Turpinr

My missus treated herself to this at the weekend.It's a lot greener than this pic shows though.She's really got the WiS bug after I bought her a Tudor 1926, Bremont Solo LC and a Longines Conquest.


----------



## tmoore

Still aviating...


----------



## G550driver

My first Longines (if I exclude my Dad’s 1926 pocket watch) and also my first chronograph.


----------



## SWilly67

LLD today.


----------



## BevHillsTrainer




----------



## ddaly12

Just in…. They nailed this!!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tmoore

ddaly12 said:


> Just in…. They nailed this!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I bow respectfully.


----------



## JohnM67

Conquest Classic.


----------



## yongsoo1982




----------



## tmoore




----------



## sab0034

ddaly12 said:


> Just in…. They nailed this!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agreed, they did. Got mine in exact fashion as yours. Wore it everyday on recent trip to New England. Great piece that knocked IWC out of the running and for a lot less coin and better WR. Enjoy it, my new fall and winter watch. Chronometer rating and design details at this price point was a no brainer.


----------



## Robotaz

sab0034 said:


> Agreed, they did. Got mine in exact fashion as yours. Wore it everyday on recent trip to New England. Great piece that knocked IWC out of the running and for a lot less coin and better WR. Enjoy it, my new fall and winter watch. Chronometer rating and design details at this price point was a no brainer.


COSC rating can be had full retail $1200 and $389 on sale with a silicon hairspring on a Mido. 

I get it. I like it. It’s a cool watch for sure. But I keep hearing people talk about the specs like it’s unbeatable, and it’s not even close.

More important to me is the style. That’s where the money is on this Longines.


----------



## debicks

vanilla.coffee said:


> View attachment 16229281


That's a really cool Longines. What model is that?


----------



## m.a.seaborne

ddaly12 said:


> Just in…. They nailed this!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Beauty! Love that look!


----------



## ddaly12

m.a.seaborne said:


> Beauty! Love that look!


Thanks! This is the stock strap. A bit thin for my liking, but nice and soft and a good color, stitching, look, etc. 

I did order a new shell cordovan strap in a bit of a more lustrous brown, and I may add a black cordovan strap as well… I’m searching for nice 21mm options which is a bit limiting (any suggestions? Please send!). My only strike against the watch thus far. 

Keeping excellent time +2spd on the wrist and off so far. 

-Dan


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tmoore




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## TimeDilation




----------



## RLC

1944 Longines 18k Rose Gold Ref. 5673 Cal. 37 M
A favorite...


----------



## MaverickWaz

Decided to put it on a more casual strap since WFH and really enjoying it.


----------



## mcmikey




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## RLC

I'll reverse the trend...here's a description w/o a picture.
1954 Longines Pie Plate, 14k,(LI27), 19AS 17j


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## mcmikey

JohnM252 said:


> View attachment 16297197


That really is the most gorgeous piece! It’s had me eyeing up collection to see what I could sell off and get one!


----------



## JohnM67

mcmikey said:


> That really is the most gorgeous piece! It’s had me eyeing up collection to see what I could sell off and get one!


Thank you- it's the Spirit model I was waiting for.

On the strap it wears smaller than the specs suggest, and of course it's super light.

The G5 Titanium looks gorgeous and so does the dial. 

My crummy photography really doesn't do it justice!

Edited for clarity: it's 40mm diameter, 49mm L2L.


----------



## mcmikey

JohnM252 said:


> Thank you- it's the Spirit model I was waiting for.
> 
> On the strap it wears smaller than the specs suggest, and of course it's super light.
> 
> The G5 Titanium looks gorgeous and so does the dial.
> 
> My crummy photography really doesn't do it justice!
> 
> Edited for clarity: it's 40mm diameter, 49mm L2L.


Thanks for the info - and keep the photos coming!


----------



## Thunder1

Well, starting the day off w/ a recently arrived & previously loved, Longines Heritage Classic Sector..the original owner fitted a BoR bracelet to it, and so far, I like that look...I'm very impressed both w/ the legibility of the dial and its' appearance..a very sharp looker, in my book..Art Deco done right..highly recommended wrist wear!!..here's a pic..


----------



## magste

Picked this vhp up today. Totally unplanned purchase, found it in a for sale ad at a good price and couldn't resist..


----------



## Grndhog89

magste said:


> Picked this vhp up today. Totally unplanned purchase, found it in a for sale ad at a good price and couldn't resist..


Love the VHP. Great price point and looks great. Personally, I'm in love with the silver/white dial.


----------



## Thunder1

And possibly James Bond's least favorite watch, a *Sector* for later this afternoon/evening...


----------



## NocturnalWatch




----------



## Claudius




----------



## sleepyhead123

After all these years, I finally broke down and got it.









This just in, the Longines Master Collection L2.673.4.78.6


So I've a long history with this watch. Way back at the beginning, this was the watch I was going to get as my "first" watch. I liked how complicated it was while still both looking classic and different. I eventually settled on the Master Collection L2.715.4.71.3 instead (see it opposite on...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Thunder1

And James Bond's least favorite watch, a *Sector* to start off FB Sunday...


----------



## myn5054

Hydroconquest









Enviado desde mi SM-T725 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## nick10




----------



## Claudius

Here in my hospital bed waiting for surgery with my Longines BigEye. It's nothing imminently life threatening, so I should be all right.


----------



## TicTocTach

44mm of heavy gold plated tuning fork technology from 1974. Fresh from service, she’s running at 0.2 sec/day, well under the advertised “Accurate to one minute per month”.


----------



## magste




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Maxgus




----------



## Claudius

The Avigation BigEye


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Atebit

First time wearing my Conquest VHP GMT after just getting the bracelet sized this afternoon.









Really wanted it on the blue silicone strap w/black deployant clasp, but this one was available. GMT blue face with black case has been scarce, so I grabbed it.


----------



## Claudius

TicTocTach said:


> 44mm of heavy gold plated tuning fork technology from 1974. Fresh from service, she’s running at 0.2 sec/day, well under the advertised “Accurate to one minute per month”.
> View attachment 16309942


I love how you can still see scratches and dings, which give this piece even more added vintage charm. It's been serviced with care and not polished to death. It is a very attractive vintage watch. That mesh bracelet is lovely. Congrats on owning such a beauty. 😍


----------



## sopapillas

Legend Diver Bronze. They really nailed the bronze alloy. A jeweler mistook it for rose gold.


----------



## nick10




----------



## acklaim




----------



## nick10




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## magste

Christmas present to myself


----------



## nick10

magste said:


> Christmas present to myself


Congratulations, very beautiful. Merry Xmas


----------



## Claudius

sopapillas said:


> Legend Diver Bronze. They really nailed the bronze alloy. A jeweler mistook it for rose gold.


I agree, I love mine too. Any idea what the alloy is? I'm wondering if it's aluminum bronze alloy but I can't find any info anywhere.


----------



## naganaga

This beautiful two-tone Longines Hydroconquest in black and rose gold for Christmas day!

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## FL410

Pulled the Conquest out for family gathering on Christmas Day.


----------



## c3p0




----------



## ddaly12

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cabaiguan

Longines Heritage Chrono. Love this.


----------



## tmoore

Spirit...


----------



## Thunder1

Starting my last work week of the year off w/ possibly James Bond's least favorite piece of wrist wear, a *Sector*…


----------



## PilotRuss

New strap.


----------



## ddaly12

A few 21mm natos arrived today for my Spirit. The grey is probably my favorite and wins the versatility award, but I’m surprised by how much I’m digging the olive stripe! 


































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Claudius




----------



## magste




----------



## nick10




----------



## sopapillas

Claudius said:


> I agree, I love mine too. Any idea what the alloy is? I'm wondering if it's aluminum bronze alloy but I can't find any info anywhere.


Oops missed this. I'm not sure, I tried to do research but couldn't find any info online. Also wasn't able to find any examples of the patina.

Mine is starting to patina a tiny little on the bottom (purchased 3 months ago) where a bit of the bronze next to the titanium caseback touched my skin. But the bronze is so beautiful that I almost don't want it to patina at all, haha.


----------



## Claudius

sopapillas said:


> Oops missed this. I'm not sure, I tried to do research but couldn't find any info online. Also wasn't able to find any examples of the patina.
> 
> Mine is starting to patina a tiny little on the bottom (purchased 3 months ago) where a bit of the bronze next to the titanium caseback touched my skin. But the bronze is so beautiful that I almost don't want it to patina at all, haha.


Mine after two weeks of nonstop use finally doesn't have the real gold appearance. It's still very bright, but I don't think any person with a lot of experience handling gold will confuse the watch with real gold anymore. The bottom of the case is a little darker than the rest of the watch too (similar to what you experienced), except mine probably still has 2 or so months to go before it matches yours...except yours will likely be even more along the patina process than mine. 

Either way, I'm going all natural with the patina. Whatever color it gets from daily wear, the occasional swim in the ocean or pool, and being on my wrist are the only things that will affect the patina. I don't like the idea of forced patina. Most examples I've seen of forced patina look a lot worse than natural.


----------



## sopapillas

Claudius said:


> The bottom of the case is a little darker than the rest of the watch too (similar to what you experienced), except mine probably still has 2 or so months to go before it matches yours...except yours will likely be even more along the patina process than mine.


Sounds like yours is further along the process than mine as I haven't worn it much. Maybe a 7 days total since I got it, and always to the office. 

I do prefer natural patina though. And not a big fan of the shipwreck style green. Will interesting to watch as it develops!


----------



## naganaga

My favourite this year, worn most frequently, and a popular watch whenever I have worn it, this Longines Hydroconquest quartz in 39mm with blue dial is my ultimate GADA watch till now!

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## sleepyhead123

Long jeans are always nice on a cold day.


----------



## tmoore

sleepyhead123 said:


> Long jeans are always nice on a cold day.
> 
> View attachment 16342573


I'll take one . Actually hope to run across one with the Arabic numerals used sometime. They've apparently discontinued them.


----------



## sleepyhead123

tmoore said:


> I'll take one . Actually hope to run across one with the Arabic numerals used sometime. They've apparently discontinued them.


Not only that but I think they only make them in the 44mm now, not the 41mm.


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## d55124

Master Chrono BiCompax on leather strap (Didn’t really care for the look on stock bracelet)


----------



## d55124

d55124 said:


> Master Chrono BiCompax on leather strap (Didn’t really care for the look on stock bracelet)
> 
> View attachment 16344664



... better pic!


----------



## magste




----------



## TimL1925

Claudius said:


> View attachment 16313035
> 
> 
> The Avigation BigEye


Great pic. I hope your procedure went well.


----------



## sleepyhead123

Just some old looking set of jeans.


----------



## TimL1925

vanilla.coffee said:


> View attachment 16229281


Cool watch. Love the Hemingway quote.


----------



## Kirkawall




----------



## Thunder1

For later this afternoon/evening, a *Sector*..


----------



## michael_m




----------



## sleepyhead123

Just a very basic Longines.


----------



## tmoore

Back to the Spirit Chrono,,, I think I'd be satisfied if this were my only watch.


----------



## nick10




----------



## flori78

sleepyhead123 said:


> Just a very basic Longines.
> 
> View attachment 16349246


What model is this one please ?


----------



## sleepyhead123

flori78 said:


> What model is this one please ?


They don't make that anymore. That's a 1960s Mystery Dial. I think it's a caliber 232? Longines wasn't the only brand to make mystery dials, but they were by far the most famous to go all in on them. There's a good number of them around for sale on the second hand market, some with a lot more flair too.


----------



## TimL1925

carlhaluss said:


> BigEye


Cool strap!


----------



## carlhaluss

TimL1925 said:


> Cool strap!


Thanks. It is from the Windup Shop at Worn & Wound. A Model 2 Premium. I have a few of their straps and love them! They only have one size, though, and it's pretty long. OK for average or large wrists.








Watch Strap Collection – Windup Watch Shop


Shop watch straps from the Windup Watch Shop, your one stop destination for watch straps, watch carrying cases and more.




windupwatchshop.com


----------



## maskmanship

My wife got me this for my birthday.


----------



## TimL1925

Cerveloguy1976 said:


> My only Longines...but probably not for long
> View attachment 14242835
> View attachment 14242837
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great strap on that Big Eye.


----------



## vanilla.coffee




----------



## coconutpolygon

loving the way this watch shines in the sun


----------



## tmoore

My go to daily watch lately....


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## attilab

My only quartz.


----------



## Cougar17

Hydroconquest 39mm today.









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## TimeDilation




----------



## Stevaroni




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Jay Hallsworth

Longines Navigation Watch










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rationaltime

That looks interesting. Maybe could you try moving the camera
further away? See if the image comes into focus?


Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## magste




----------



## Thunder1

For later this afternoon/evening, Bond's least favorite watch, a *Sector*..


----------



## TicTocTach

1973 Skin Diver with another tuning fork movement.


----------



## Stevaroni




----------



## naganaga

This magnificent Longines Conquest VHP with carbon fiber dial for this Thursday. 

The carbon dial sucks all the surrounding light and makes the dial look very dark in photos. IRL though it provides perfect legibility combined with the lovely lumed indices and reflective 12 and 6 markers. It would make a great GADA if you are okay with 50m WR but definitely makes for a great everyday business watch. 

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

Guess I need to change the date…really happy with this piece.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tmoore

To the moon...


----------



## FerrisAus

My first Longines. Such a beautiful watch!


----------



## Stevaroni




----------



## Pongster




----------



## Kirkawall

Presently at .02 spd over nearly a month, which is pretty insane, and still supremely wearable on a Bulang strap.


----------



## magste

Never see the Flagship featured here. Just got this one today. Very beautiful and underrated watch.


----------



## sleepyhead123

What a fussy set of long jeans.


----------



## FerrisAus

I think I'll be wearing this for some time...


----------



## northside

Spirit Titanium (40mm).


----------



## SamRHughes

Présence, with an L888.3.


----------



## Thunder1

For later this afternoon/evening, James Bond's least favorite watch, a *Sector*..


----------



## coconutpolygon

Still the prettiest watch in my collection


----------



## Sydney7629

My first Longines...


----------



## northside

Still wearing the new Spirit Titanium


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## d55124

30 days on the wrist!


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## tmoore

In the Spirit today...


----------



## Stevaroni




----------



## tmoore

To the moon...


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## tmoore

Longines of the day...


----------



## FerrisAus

Has hardly left my wrist!


----------



## fracture.

FerrisAus said:


> Has hardly left my wrist!
> View attachment 16415777


Man this watch looks amazing. I'm really itching to go pick it up.


----------



## Orangecurrent

JohnM252 said:


> View attachment 16403979


perfect strap - minimalism at its best...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## northside

I keep coming back to my new titanium Spirit. I have it on a Patek pilot watch strap, and the marriage is perfect I think. This watch is very good value for the money. This one is the 40mm version.


----------



## ddaly12

Tried on the Ti 40mm Spirit at the boutique at the WTC… wow. Super light, case retains the beautiful polishing of the SS version, grayish tone, nice gilt dial furniture. Pretty badass. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ddaly12

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tmoore




----------



## colonelpurple

The Master of comfort and beauty


----------



## mattldm

love this thing! Wearing on a Hirsch heavy calf strap today. I haven’t found a strap that I don’t like on it yet 👍


----------



## FerrisAus




----------



## MrWibbs




----------



## nick10

Still my Evidenza, love it!


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## ETA2824-2

Longines Master Collection Moonphase


----------



## MrWibbs

ETA2824-2 said:


> Longines Master Collection Moonphase


IMHO they're a 100% grade A bargain for such a fantastic watch. 








1972 Longines Ultronic diver for me today.


----------



## SCD




----------



## nick10




----------



## tmoore

My favorite watch...


----------



## ETA2824-2

MrWibbs said:


> IMHO they're a 100% grade A bargain for such a fantastic watch.


Indeed!


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## northside




----------



## ETA2824-2

LHC 43 mm


----------



## Cougar17

The 39mm Hydroconquest









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevaroni




----------



## masbret

New to me... I like it!









Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## b.watcher

Have this for a week now. By far the best watch i ve ever had! Build quality, style, lume, accuracy...fantastic!


----------



## ETA2824-2

LHC and Sushi:


----------



## RLC

Longines Super Thin 1970, caliber 428, 17J, mesh bracelet.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## jopo1

The Wermacht Longines (DH) watch from the seller Paul Bauermeister from the year 1942. Beautiful patina on the Dial,,what a nice piece of history....


----------



## watchmenottv

Newest acquisition 🤩


----------



## MrWibbs




----------



## spikesdogs48

MrWibbs said:


> View attachment 16458387


Fanfreakintastic


----------



## spikesdogs48

jopo1 said:


> The Wermacht Longines (DH) watch from the seller Paul Bauermeister from the year 1942. Beautiful patina on the Dial,,what a nice piece of history....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 16456007
> 
> View attachment 16456009
> 
> View attachment 16456010


Neat


----------



## northside




----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo




----------



## spikesdogs48

Heritage monopusher chronograph pusher in the crown. One of my favorites


----------



## ck13

Sent from my SM-A115F using Tapatalk


----------



## spikesdogs48

vintage phenom from the 60s or early 70s


----------



## edmurrow




----------



## Awesom-O 4000




----------



## TimeDilation

Hydroconquest Automatic Ceramic in Grey


----------



## watchmenottv

Who needs a Sub when you have a Hydroconquest 😁


----------



## Stevaroni




----------



## piratebar

I just picked up a Dolce Vida (Roman Numerals) on a whim to serve as an alternate to my Cartier Tank. I vastly underestimated how much I would love this watch. It is elegant and understated all at the same time (and at an amazing price point I must add). After adding a green alligator strap, it has been hard to take her off over the course of the last week. I may be a Longines convert after all.


----------



## Not_A_Guest

piratebar said:


> I just picked up a Dolce Vida (Roman Numerals) on a whim to serve as an alternate to my Cartier Tank. I vastly underestimated how much I would love this watch. It is elegant and understated all at the same time (and at an amazing price point I must add). After adding a green alligator strap, it has been hard to take her off over the course of the last week. I may be a Longines convert after all.


You can't just say that and not post a picture! 💙


----------



## naganaga

Wearing one of my favourite watches and definitely my favourite GADA/EDC for day 4 of my colourful watches week.


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Orsoni




----------



## RussMurray

Wearing my first Longines which arrived at noon today!


----------



## RussMurray

Just swapped the bracelet for a strap...


----------



## MonkeyBoy1971

Arrived this morning, love it already.


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## northside

Spirit


----------



## scott99




----------



## TimeDilation




----------



## b.watcher

Could this be my exit watch? 🤔


----------



## Awesom-O 4000




----------



## magste




----------



## fracture.

b.watcher said:


> Could this be my exit watch? 🤔
> View attachment 16494951


It's going to be mine. This and a seiko sports for sports/beach/spa etc. I ordered it and am expecting delivery next month.

I was going to get HC in blue first, but then I saw the spirit at the AD and fell in love. Amazing piece.


----------



## b.watcher

fracture. said:


> It's going to be mine. This and a seiko sports for sports/beach/spa etc. I ordered it and am expecting delivery next month.
> 
> I was going to get HC in blue first, but then I saw the spirit at the AD and fell in love. Amazing piece.


Funny you should say that. I had the blue hc first and sold it off again to help finance the spirit. Nothing wrong with the hc, but the spirit in titanium is just on another level! Amazing piece!!


----------



## fracture.

b.watcher said:


> Funny you should say that. I had the blue hc first and sold it off again to help finance the spirit. Nothing wrong with the hc, but the spirit in titanium is just on another level! Amazing piece!!


Agreed, blue HC is amazing and I was literally ready to pull the trigger on it, I went to my AD with cash in hand to buy it, but then I saw the spirit and I knew I want the titanium version like yours. It's the perfect watch, if I could have made my dream watch myself I wouldn't be able to make it that well. I always loved flieger watches, but the three dimensionality on this and the finishing is just insane. I've had several fliegers before, but none of them came even close to this.

I am planning to get the textile strap for it as well, I'll be wearing it on the bracelet only for nicer occasions, and for everything else I intend to wear it on the textile strap.


----------



## b.watcher

fracture. said:


> Agreed, blue HC is amazing and I was literally ready to pull the trigger on it, I went to my AD with cash in hand to buy it, but then I saw the spirit and I knew I want the titanium version like yours. It's the perfect watch, if I could have made my dream watch myself I wouldn't be able to make it that well. I always loved flieger watches, but the three dimensionality on this and the finishing is just insane. I've had several fliegers before, but none of them came even close to this.
> 
> I am planning to get the textile strap for it as well, I'll be wearing it on the bracelet only for nicer occasions, and for everything else I intend to wear it on the textile strap.


I couldn t agree more. And the lume is fantastic as well. Out of all that the spirit line has to offer this really is the best version to get. I love especially that darker color of the titanium. Looks much more elegant than steel. Please let me know what you think about the fabric strap when you get it. I was thinking about getting one as well.


----------



## b.watcher

I also own the avigation big eye. Which is a beauty in it s own right, but since i ve got the spirit it gets no wrist time at all anymore 🤷‍♂️


----------



## fracture.

b.watcher said:


> I also own the avigation big eye. Which is a beauty in it s own right, but since i ve got the spirit it gets no wrist time at all anymore 🤷‍♂️


Yup, I much prefer the spirit to it. I will let you know how the strap is, but it will be a while. I was told I can't get the watch before April, perhaps not even until May. But I am willing to wait, I think it will be worth it.


----------



## b.watcher

fracture. said:


> Yup, I much prefer the spirit to it. I will let you know how the strap is, but it will be a while. I was told I can't get the watch before April, perhaps not even until May. But I am willing to wait, I think it will be worth it.


It will be absolutely worth it. No doubt about that 🙂 i hope it will arrive sooner rather than later.


----------



## naganaga

This early generation Longines Hydroconquest for today, hump day Hydroconquest as well as white watch Wednesday


----------



## coconutpolygon

This really comes alive during golden hour... phenomenal dial, case, and crystal combination.


----------



## subseconds60

Lindbergh with 989 move't.


----------



## masbret

VHP today.









Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Awesom-O 4000




----------



## b.watcher

subseconds60 said:


> Lindbergh with 989 move't.


Why no picture? 🙃


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## ivanos

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JPa

Picked this one up this week and wore it most of the day today though admittedly the photos are from the past two days




















however, i currently have this one on…










It’s a personal favorite


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## MonkeyBoy1971

Grey HC 43mm today.


----------



## Cougar17

Hydroconquest 39mm today









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## nick10




----------



## nick10




----------



## Awesom-O 4000

Now on brown shell cordovan


----------



## jhdscript

*Longines HydroConquest* for today


----------



## piratebar

Not_A_Guest said:


> You can't just say that and not post a picture! 💙


You know what? You are absolutely right!


----------



## joskr_1

1966 Longines Ref. 2803 with original signed bracelet.


----------



## northside

Titanium Spirit.


----------



## ETA2824-2

My wife is waering a Dolce Vita Auto as well:


----------



## Thunder1

A Sector for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## joskr_1

Switched to a 1966 Longines "Parliament M"


----------



## FerrisAus

Such a nice watch!


----------



## b.watcher

FerrisAus said:


> Such a nice watch!
> View attachment 16522664


i completly agree!  enjoy wearing it!


----------



## ETA2824-2

My wife's DolceVita Auto


----------



## Tomc1944

My new Spirit. I Love it.


----------



## gatford

My new LLD. Fell in love with these when they came out back in 2007. Finally got one!


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## Thunder1

Starting the day off w/ a Pioneer..


----------



## RLC

18k Plain Jane from 1945...👍


----------



## Thunder1

Starting my work week off w/ a chrono..


----------



## joskr_1

A 1947 Longines Mainliner for today


----------



## antsio100




----------



## Tomc1944




----------



## northside

Spirit


----------



## nick10




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Thunder1

Ending my work week w/ an Hour Angle..


----------



## RLC

^
Love it....


----------



## jaycwb




----------



## Thunder1

For later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## jaycwb




----------



## Cougar17

39mm Hydroconquest









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## vanilla.coffee




----------



## naganaga

This 39mm quartz Longines Hydroconquest for day 6 of my blue theme.


----------



## ETA2824-2

My wife with her blue Longines Hydro Conquest 39 mm


----------



## cleger




----------



## jaycwb




----------



## RussMurray




----------



## Budman2k

just picked this up over the weekend!! Definitely gonna' get some wrist time


----------



## vanilla.coffee

Absolutely love this dial on my new Spirit.


----------



## b.watcher

My trusty companion. Especially now rhat i m ill


----------



## jaycwb




----------



## tornadobox




----------



## RussMurray




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## vanilla.coffee




----------



## jaycwb




----------



## MFoley1956




----------



## Cerveloguy1976

vanilla.coffee said:


> View attachment 16564841


How do you find the crown on this? I haven’t seen one in person yet but it looks rather large. I’m a huge Longines fan though & the watch looks great, I’m off to check out these soon.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vanilla.coffee

It’s fine in reality - mobile phone pics tend to distort the perspective a little. 
Remember, it’s a pilots watch. It’s supposed to have a large crown. 




Cerveloguy1976 said:


> How do you find the crown on this? I haven’t seen one in person yet but it looks rather large. I’m a huge Longines fan though & the watch looks great, I’m off to check out these soon.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67

Longines Conquest Classic.


----------



## JohnM67

Longines Conquest 39mm.


----------



## JohnM67

Spirit Titanium.


----------



## rationaltime

Yes, John. Good lighting, good contrast, good focus,
looking good. That should sell some titanium models.


Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## TicTocTach

Ultronic Skin Diver from 1973 - running under the advertised “one minute per month”:


----------



## FerrisAus

Hydroconquest


----------



## ETA2824-2

Back again on my wrist: LHC 43 mm


----------



## ETA2824-2

The bottom of the LHC


----------



## jaycwb




----------



## ETA2824-2




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## jopo1

On Sunny Day, i Took my Longines Military watch ☺ (Ref. 5130, from the year 1942)


----------



## Thunder1

For later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## JPa

Nice day on the water.


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

TicTocTach said:


> Ultronic Skin Diver from 1973 - running under the advertised “one minute per month”:
> View attachment 16578830


That’s a cool looking watch, love it!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ETA2824-2




----------



## mapotofu

Hydroconquest 41 (full arabic dial)









Sent from my SM-G975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## vanilla.coffee

Still in the honeymoon period with this one.


----------



## vanilla.coffee

And still in the honeymoon period with this one


----------



## Jose oliver

My legend diver bronze


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

BigEye getting some wrist time on a “Strap Tailor” Badalassi Wax Leather strap



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mjc1

Conquest









Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## bcooner09

Legend Diver


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## JohnDr

Longines Conquest VHP Quartz


----------



## mcmikey




----------



## nick10




----------



## Crabman1972

My father's Longines Ultra Chron from the 60's passed down to me.


----------



## jaycwb




----------



## coconutpolygon

Haven't posted a photo of this beautiful watch for a while


----------



## srmdalt




----------



## magste




----------



## Cerveloguy1976

BigEye on C&B Frost Supreme Nato











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Cerveloguy1976

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vanilla.coffee




----------



## jaycwb




----------



## SCD

jaycwb said:


> Zulu pic.


Take very good care of that thing, then sell it to me!


----------



## argonaute2




----------



## d55124




----------



## SCD




----------



## Cerveloguy1976

SCD said:


> View attachment 16634854


Looks fantastic!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fracture.

After two and a half months of waiting, mine has arrived!


----------



## karwath




----------



## RussMurray




----------



## ivanos

Vintage style today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomc1944

New Hydroconquest.


----------



## K42

Drive thru lunch run with the 37mm Spirit


----------



## Starpork

Swapped the bracelet for the croc strap that came with my 1969. Really classes the joint up.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## karwath




----------



## jaycwb




----------



## mathu




----------



## nick10




----------



## Stevaroni




----------



## vanilla.coffee




----------



## karwath




----------



## SCD




----------



## ETA2824-2

1970 vintage Longines Conquest. 42 gramms and very comfortabel to wear.


----------



## karwath




----------



## jaycwb




----------



## SCD

ETA2824-2 said:


> 1970 vintage Longines Conquest. 42 gramms and very comfortabel to wear.


Simple is always best. 👍


----------



## ETA2824-2

The Longines Conquest will remain on my wrist for the time being.
Not bad: The watch gained 7 s in 38 hours.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## sailon01

I've been wearing my Record since last week. I absolutely love this watch. Outstanding timekeeping and great fit and finish.


----------



## Stevaroni




----------



## northside




----------



## argonaute2




----------



## jaycwb




----------



## mwchandler21

Conquest


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## ETA2824-2

Yesterday was New Moon but nothing to see yet ...


----------



## snellfish




----------



## ETA2824-2




----------



## ETA2824-2




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## K42

Back on with the Spirit.


----------



## MFoley1956




----------



## Budman2k




----------



## vanilla.coffee




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## fracture.

I really love this watch (Spirit Titanium 40 mm)


----------



## b.watcher

One of my all time favorites.


----------



## ETA2824-2

Tomorrow 11:52 UTC ist will be full moon again.
My wife's Longines Conquest with a HAQ Precidrive inside.


----------



## jaycwb




----------



## ETA2824-2

LHC 43


----------



## ETA2824-2




----------



## Ar15fonsi




----------



## ETA2824-2




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## SammyD84




----------



## ETA2824-2

Good morning!


----------



## ETA2824-2




----------



## ETA2824-2




----------



## b.watcher

Best longines ever!


----------



## antsio100




----------



## ETA2824-2

Six days in a row already:


----------



## Stevaroni




----------



## watchit_waleed

My only swiss watch!..


----------



## aa_bcfc




----------



## ETA2824-2




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## FerrisAus

First time I've tried an Erikas Original MN strap. I think it looks pretty good on my Hydroconquest. I do still like the original rubber strap though. Nice to have two good options to pick from!


----------



## Flicker

Heritage Marine Nationale


----------



## Stevaroni




----------



## ETA2824-2

Day #10


----------



## ETA2824-2

LHC 43


----------



## ETA2824-2

Left wrist LHC and right wrist Promaster NY0040


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Stevaroni




----------



## sebis

Longines Spirit Pioneer Edition


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## sebis




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## TimeDilation

Doing some traveling, stopped to see a historic place...


----------



## Tomc1944

The beautiful Dolcevita.


----------



## Cougar17

39mm Hydroconquest
















Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## coconutpolygon

put it back on the bracelet for tomorrow


----------



## FerrisAus

Visiting my parents, and the local beach I spent a heap of time at as a kid


----------



## jaycwb




----------



## TicTocTach

Back in the homeland - Mt. Rigi outside Luzern…


----------



## FerrisAus

Such a great looking watch!


----------



## fracture.

FerrisAus said:


> Such a great looking watch!
> View attachment 16746683


It's a beauty and it looks perfect on your wrist. Good choice, really.


----------



## FerrisAus

fracture. said:


> It's a beauty and it looks perfect on your wrist. Good choice, really.


Thanks mate!


----------



## sebis




----------



## Nokie

My GMT from last night on the wrist again this morning-


----------



## SCD




----------



## jcar79

I’ve admired the Big Eye for a couple of years and finally decided to pull the trigger. What a fantastic watch!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## northside




----------



## spikesdogs48

Longines heritage monopusher chronograph my newest family member 🤪💀⌚🤘


----------



## Cheep




----------



## MisterTom

Nokie said:


> My GMT from last night on the wrist again this morning-
> 
> View attachment 16749898


Model name and number please!


----------



## coconutpolygon

jcar79 said:


> I’ve admired the Big Eye for a couple of years and finally decided to pull the trigger. What a fantastic watch!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


really wish I had the wrist to pull this off, looks so good.


----------



## Epemor




----------



## leets

Stevaroni said:


> View attachment 16717862


very nice...
loves the case shape...  

Hope that there will be a re-release and lugless...


----------



## b.watcher

Enjoying the sun with on if the best longines ever 😎


----------



## Stevaroni

leets said:


> very nice...
> loves the case shape...
> 
> Hope that there will be a re-release and lugless...


thanks, very underrated watch IMHO


----------



## jcar79

coconutpolygon said:


> really wish I had the wrist to pull this off, looks so good.


Have you tried one on? You may find that you can pull it off. I have 7.25” flat wrists. I wasn’t nervous about L2L but rather the thickness. To my surprise it wears thinner than the specs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sebis

Zulu Time dressed-up on Hirsch IAN Louisiana Alligator Leather, perfect for our hot and humid summers.


----------



## SCD




----------



## Beena

My first Longines arrived today and I am super happy with it. I was torn between the blue or black dial and I’m glad I went with black as it isn’t as dull as I thought it might be.


----------



## ETA2824-2

My wife gifted her Longines Hydro Conquest 39 to our son:


----------



## Stevaroni




----------



## rpstrimple




----------



## jaycwb




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## nick10

Happy August to everyone!!!


----------



## Stevaroni




----------



## Ozard563

Does anyone know anything about this model? What your estimated market price?


----------



## Ozard563

Got quoted 700 USD, not sure if it's worth it


----------



## jaycwb




----------



## ETA2824-2

Ozard563 said:


> Got quoted 700 USD, not sure if it's worth it


This is not the space for price discussions.
Try the market place.


----------



## Stevaroni




----------



## RussMurray




----------



## Beena

Forgot to post this yesterday. It’s the one time a month where it looks like I have a full compliment of numbers 😉


----------



## jaycwb




----------



## Beena

jaycwb said:


> View attachment 16813259
> 
> View attachment 16813258


A day too late 😉


----------



## HousePanther94

My first Longines! Hydroconquest 41mm ceramic. The L888.5 is a gem 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevaroni




----------



## HousePanther94

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ETA2824-2

Longines Master Collection Moonphase


----------



## archaeobeat

rfortson said:


> Wearing my column wheel chrongraph today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


That is a lovely watch.


----------



## archaeobeat




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## nick10




----------



## jaycwb




----------



## magste

Desk diving


----------



## Thunder1

Starting my weekend off w/ something of a *Conquest*..


----------



## Cougar17

This one today









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## ETA2824-2

Longines Conquest ca. 1970


----------



## Tomc1944




----------



## Thunder1

Same as yesterday morning for moi..


----------



## ETA2824-2

Thunder1 said:


> Same as yesterday morning for moi..


*Groundhog Day! *


----------



## nick10




----------



## Thunder1

ETA2824-2 said:


> *Groundhog Day! *


You are so right!!..


----------



## Thunder1

ETA2824-2 said:


> Longines Conquest ca. 1970
> 
> View attachment 16843859


is that a 2-tone case?..regardless, it's a classy look!!..


----------



## ETA2824-2

Thunder1 said:


> is that a 2-tone case?..regardless, it's a classy look!!..


Galvanically gold-plated.


----------



## drunken-gmt-master

5774 Marine Nationale from 1947.


----------



## Thunder1

Going w/ the *Classic* look for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## texans93

Picked this up yesterday….










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965

Arrived yesterday too:


----------



## jcar79

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Beena

This one that arrived half an hour ago 🙂


----------



## Eranhofman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drunken-gmt-master

The 5774, this time on an A.F.0210. strap.


----------



## ETA2824-2

Beena said:


> This one that arrived half an hour ago 🙂
> 
> View attachment 16866729


Congrats and enjoy it!


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## nick10




----------



## chief_D

Decided to give the sport models a day off…


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## Beena




----------



## magste




----------



## MFoley1956




----------



## semiprepper

Conquest GMT Automatic - very nice watch. The picture makes it look black but it's the blue dial.


----------



## Beena




----------



## karwath




----------



## lukkluj

COSD...









Wysłane z mojego Pixel 6 przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## adt89

Longines Spirit 37


----------



## Russ1965

Flagship:


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## nick10




----------



## Michael Day

Just another watch nerd.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## ETA2824-2

Master Collection Moophase:


----------



## Cougar17

39mm Hydroconquest









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## northside

Titanium Spirit


----------



## ETA2824-2




----------



## Thunder1

Conquering the last day of my work week w/ a Conquest Classic..


----------



## ETA2824-2




----------



## Robert999




----------



## wim13




----------



## ETA2824-2

Good morning chers amis! 🇫🇷
In the background the distinct "bec d'aigle" (eagles's beak) of La Citotat in France.


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## ETA2824-2




----------



## sleepyhead123

Yet another old set of pants.









This just in! Longines Ephemerides Solaires


So just got this in. I've been looking for one for YEARS. Sure, there's always a few on sale everywhere, but they usually have damaged bezels, worn off lettering, and are not a complete set. With this watch, you want a complete set as good luck reading the dang thing without the book. Well...




www.watchuseek.com














I now have enough pants to wear a new one each day of the week.


----------



## beatcomber

My grandpa’s ‘54 Model 2205.


----------



## Mido




----------



## RussMurray




----------



## ETA2824-2

Longines Hydro Conquest 43 mm:


----------



## Thunder1

A Longines Pioneer for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## adt89




----------



## Sugman




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## jaycwb




----------



## Thunder1

A *Sector* to start my work my day off..


----------



## Budman2k




----------



## twix68

That blue dial is just mesmerizing.


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## Thunder1

A Longines Tonneau to start my work day off..


----------



## fatbackribs

New watch day!
Early impression is it’s even better in person than the pics I had seen. Well done Longines


----------



## Thunder1

An Hour Angle for later this afternoon/evening..


----------



## ETA2824-2




----------



## Dougabug

I can finally post here.
Long time longines wanter, first time longines owner.


----------



## Dougabug

Thunder1 said:


> A *Sector* to start my work my day off..
> View attachment 16927045


Is that the forstner beads of rice? I have one on it's way. 
Gutted that longines don't sell the bracelet separately, it just seems that bit nicer


----------



## Thunder1

Dougabug said:


> Is that the forstner beads of rice? I have one on it's way.
> Gutted that longines don't sell the bracelet separately, it just seems that bit nicer


I honestly don't know..I picked up the watch 'previously loved' & the previous owner didn't specify what it was.. 😕


----------



## Thunder1

Dougabug said:


> I can finally post here.
> Long time longines wanter, first time longines owner.
> View attachment 16931727


----------



## Dougabug

Thunder1 said:


> I honestly don't know..I picked up the watch 'previously loved' & the previous owner didn't specify what it was.. 😕


No problem, thought I'd ask 
In case you'd like to know, it looks like it's this one:








The Forstner Beads of Rice Bracelet


The Story The beads of rice (sometimes called a grains of rice bracelet) is one of those quintessential watch accessories that belongs in every collection. Once made by Jacoby-Bender in the mid-twentieth century, the beads of rice style bracelet was provided with some of the most storied...




www.forstnerbands.co.uk




It's the only brand I've seen doing this style of bracelet and the closest to the one longines do


----------



## Bos_Taurus




----------



## Thunder1

Dougabug said:


> No problem, thought I'd ask
> In case you'd like to know, it looks like it's this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Forstner Beads of Rice Bracelet
> 
> 
> The Story The beads of rice (sometimes called a grains of rice bracelet) is one of those quintessential watch accessories that belongs in every collection. Once made by Jacoby-Bender in the mid-twentieth century, the beads of rice style bracelet was provided with some of the most storied...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.forstnerbands.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's the only brand I've seen doing this style of bracelet and the closest to the one longines do


You're right..I just checked...it is the same bracelet!!..you've got some good eyes!!..let us know what you think after you've put it on..


----------



## Thunder1

Ending my work week w/ a chrono..


----------



## toolr

Just picked this up.


----------



## Thunder1

toolr said:


> Just picked this up.
> View attachment 16940258


You..


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Dougabug

That dial is a stunner Russ, it's somehow very satisfying to look at. I very very nearly bought that same one after seeing you post it before.
Ended up with this instead:


----------



## faiz

Dougabug said:


> That dial is a stunner Russ, it's somehow very satisfying to look at. I very very nearly bought that same one after seeing you post it before.
> Ended up with this instead:
> View attachment 16942537
> View attachment 16942542


Stunning! How do you like it? 

Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Dougabug

faiz said:


> Stunning! How do you like it?
> 
> Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk


Love it! 
Was hesitant at first since none of my local ADs had it in, so I only had pictures and videos to go off. 
Now it's in my hands I'm liking it a lot more in person


----------



## davek35

Dougabug said:


> That dial is a stunner Russ, it's somehow very satisfying to look at. I very very nearly bought that same one after seeing you post it before.
> Ended up with this instead:
> View attachment 16942537
> View attachment 16942542


That watch looks great!! Enjoy!


----------



## faiz

Dougabug said:


> Love it!
> Was hesitant at first since none of my local ADs had it in, so I only had pictures and videos to go off.
> Now it's in my hands I'm liking it a lot more in person


Tickled me enough to go into town and see it but like you said it's not available in my local ADs either.
I did see the silver one though which was also lovely. Going to try see a black one in person.

Sorry photo is not great as the watch is plastic wrapped! 









Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dougabug

Not sure where in UK you're based but in the very small chance you're in the north west I recently noticed Ernest Jones in Liverpool has a black dial version on display.
And if you do pull the trigger, their strap version is on sale. The bracelet one is still full price unfortunately


----------



## ChronoTraveler

Spirit 40mm


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## MrMilshark

My newly income Spirit 37 mm. Love the size for my wrist! 🤩


----------



## attilab

My only quartz. It’s been out of rotation sadly, but back now. What a great piece!


----------



## faiz

Dougabug said:


> Not sure where in UK you're based but in the very small chance you're in the north west I recently noticed Ernest Jones in Liverpool has a black dial version on display.
> And if you do pull the trigger, their strap version is on sale. The bracelet one is still full price unfortunately
> View attachment 16949583


In the Midlands.
I tried to take advantage of that sale before but unfortunately they don't have any left despite showing stock. Was a very disappointing feeling! 

Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Danubius




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## northside




----------



## Budman2k

Those last two posts made me realize what a GREAT looking watch the Spirit is


----------



## Jean1888

Spirit 42mm. Just got it today. Feels smaller than anticipated.


----------



## Sugman




----------



## wim13

Legend Diver


----------



## RegularStormy

The canvas really suits this watches nature


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Jean1888




----------



## Cybotron




----------



## Betterthere




----------



## Tomc1944

The beautiful Dolcevita.
View attachment 16983357


----------



## beatcomber

Enjoying my grandpa's elegant '55 Longines this weekend!


----------



## Betterthere




----------



## hpichris

wim13 said:


> Legend Diver
> View attachment 16970230


Stunning!


----------



## fjmaze

My Silver Conquest. A little small for me at 39mm but still a great watch.


----------



## Betterthere




----------



## mcn_87

New strap with my Flagship 🤩


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Betterthere




----------



## Betterthere

Then I switched


----------



## dubhead

New shoes…


----------



## Relo60




----------



## Mido

Evening swap. Will probably wear it tomorrow.


----------



## WatchSapper

First day on the wrist!


----------



## Mido




----------



## Betterthere




----------



## ETA2824-2

Master Collection Moonphase 42


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Robotaz

Russ1965 said:


> View attachment 17000443


Interesting. I’d never noticed the rehaut in photos until now. 

It’s a cool watch!


----------



## PracticedTime

Feeling like some water-skiing today with my 8226-2.


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## ETA2824-2




----------



## RussMurray




----------



## jaycwb




----------



## Mido

Did not have to worry about falling back with this one.


----------



## Jackie70

_nice_


----------



## Doctrinaire




----------



## fracture.

I really love this watch. I've sold off the rest of my collection and have no desire to acquire any other watches since I got it. It's just perfect for my taste and it's on my wrist all the time basically.


----------



## tmoore




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Dougabug

AD managed to get me the bracelet. Expensive but glad I have it now


----------



## Dougabug

Voila!
Looks great but one of the split pins came out half way and somehow got properly stuck 🤨 I definitely pushed it the right way. Absolute nightmare getting it out - worst split pin experience I've had. 
Anyway enough moaning here's the results 😀


----------



## Vallée de Joux -

Dougabug said:


> Voila!
> Looks great but one of the split pins came out half way and somehow got properly stuck 🤨 I definitely pushed it the right way. Absolute nightmare getting it out - worst split pin experience I've had.
> Anyway enough moaning here's the results 😀
> View attachment 17026506
> View attachment 17026507
> View attachment 17026508


Always loved that Sector dial.
Such a beautiful piece!

Do you mind if I ask how much you paid for the bracelet ?


----------



## Dougabug

Vallée de Joux - said:


> Always loved that Sector dial.
> Such a beautiful piece!
> 
> Do you mind if I ask how much you paid for the bracelet ?


Thank you!
The bracelet was £245 - about $290.
Not cheap!


----------



## Vallée de Joux -

Thanks mate!

Congrats on the purchase. Stunning bracelet!

Seriously considering ordering one for myself!


----------



## mcn_87




----------



## ETA2824-2




----------



## ItsKennyV




----------



## northside

Titanium Spirit


----------



## magste

New hydroconquest


----------



## ETA2824-2




----------



## Explorer23




----------



## tmoore

Spirit...


----------



## ETA2824-2




----------



## Maxgus




----------



## ETA2824-2




----------



## ETA2824-2




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## VicAjax




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Ghostie

Longines Ultra-Chron TV dial (early seventies?) with modern Forstner Bonklip.


----------



## tmoore

Spirit...


----------



## mathu

On a Hirsch Grand Duke


----------



## vacashawn

Spirit Zulu and Biscoffs, it’s a good day!


----------



## PaulB73

Master chrono bi-compax


----------



## Baka1969




----------



## andsan




----------



## Danubius




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## andsan




----------



## Cybotron




----------



## Michael Day

Zulu Time 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ETA2824-2

Conquest from 1970.


----------



## Ten past ten

So...


----------



## Ten past ten

Tuxedo on khaki melange perlon.


----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Thunder1

Ending my workweek w/ a Classic Sector..


----------



## Buramu

Mailman just dropped this off... my first Longines piece.

First impression: holy crap that movement is smooth!


----------



## Russ1965

Buramu said:


> View attachment 17084965
> 
> 
> Mailman just dropped this off... my first Longines piece.
> 
> First impression: holy crap that movement is smooth!


Lovely watch, Congratulations !


----------



## Relo60

Buramu said:


> View attachment 17084965
> 
> 
> Mailman just dropped this off... my first Longines piece.
> 
> First impression: holy crap that movement is smooth!


Congratulations. 👏🏼👏🏼
Love this watch, no date, Chronometre and longer power reserve👍🏼👍🏼👍🏼. On my short list for 2023.


----------



## Relo60




----------



## Bulovas&BoltActions

Admiral 2310


----------



## Sennelier

Khaki Green HC. Check out that AR coating! Top class.


----------



## northside




----------



## tmoore




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Buramu




----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Sennelier

Longines HydroConquest on green tropic. ±0.0 spd measured over seven days - I'm very, very impressed with this watch.


----------



## Sugman

I've been looking for a strap I like for this one. The OEM rubber is okay, but I prefer something different. I've tried a couple of blue ones, but the colors are just a little off. I'm trying it out on this Breitling rubber strap. The black's not too bad.


----------



## Thunder1

Sugman said:


> I've been looking for a strap I like for this one. The OEM rubber is okay, but I prefer something different. I've tried a couple of blue ones, but the colors are just a little off. I'm trying it out on this Breitling rubber strap. The black's not too bad.
> View attachment 17097199
> 
> View attachment 17097201


Yep, that strap is a swell match!!..


----------



## Turpinr

Sugman said:


> I've been looking for a strap I like for this one. The OEM rubber is okay, but I prefer something different. I've tried a couple of blue ones, but the colors are just a little off. I'm trying it out on this Breitling rubber strap. The black's not too bad.
> View attachment 17097199
> 
> View attachment 17097201


That's a lovely shade of blue.
I thought I recognised the strap as I've got one on a Superocean Heritage.
My strap is blue but the watch is green


----------



## Sennelier

I really like HydroConquest on a tropic strap. I have ordered a green ISO strap - curious to see how these match up.


----------



## VicAjax




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## Sennelier




----------



## ChronoTraveler




----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## Tacticalpanda




----------



## Sennelier




----------



## yinzburgher




----------



## Sennelier




----------



## b.watcher




----------



## Rodentman

Ultra Chron on Barton Elite Nasto...


----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## Ten past ten

Good day for titanium.


----------



## RussMurray




----------



## rschmidt97




----------



## JohnM67




----------



## MaDTempo

Wristie




__
MaDTempo


__
Jan 14, 2017


----------



## Vicdoc

My current EDC watch. It gains 1 SPD, consistently. Fantastic accuracy.


----------



## bigclive2011




----------



## Radiolarian




----------



## Bulovas&BoltActions

Admiral 2310 on an Artisan Straps natural chromexcel.


----------



## jaycwb




----------



## sailon01




----------



## Sennelier

HC on ISO


----------



## tmoore

Spirit...


----------



## Vicdoc

Spirit Zulu Time.


----------



## ETA2824-2

LMC


----------



## Sugman




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## ETA2824-2




----------



## tmoore




----------

